# Seguimento Sul - Dezembro 2017



## Duarte Sousa (1 Dez 2017 às 00:40)

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## frederico (1 Dez 2017 às 01:32)

Tavira acumulou perto de 40 mm no mes que terminou mas podem faltar dados na estacao do CCV. Nao e catastrofico mas... o ideal seriam mais de 100 mm, estao para tras muitos meses com temperaturas acima da media, e varios anos secos.

Segue o ano hidrologico com 55 mm, Cacela deve estar com um valor identico. Se fossem respeitadas as medias, o valor desde 1 de Setembro deveria estar acima dos 150 mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Dez 2017 às 01:48)

E pronto, acabou-se a descida.

Vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## joselamego (1 Dez 2017 às 07:28)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 5,3°C
Atual de 5,5°C
Pressão a 1023 hPa 
59% HR 
........
Em viagem a Óbidos Natal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Dez 2017 às 09:51)

E a estação do IPMA mais fria às 7:00 horas estava... no extremo SW de PT continental, Algarve. Já sabemos que por vezes isso acontece ali e do enorme potencial de inversão daquele vale, mas não deixa de ser engraçado!
*
Aljezur *com *-3,3ºC   *


----------



## Snifa (1 Dez 2017 às 10:49)

Jorge_scp disse:


> E a estação do IPMA mais fria às 7:00 horas estava... no extremo SW de PT continental, Algarve. Já sabemos que por vezes isso acontece ali e do enorme potencial de inversão daquele vale, mas não deixa de ser engraçado!
> *
> Aljezur *com *-3,3ºC   *



Às 7.00 h UTC a mais fria era Miranda do Douro com* -3.4ºc* , há ali um corte nos dados do gráfico entre as 02:00 h e as 06:00 h, mas chegou aos *-3.9 ºc*, sendo a mínima horária mais baixa do IPMA. Portanto a  é a suspeita do costume   Veremos amanhã as mínimas absolutas


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Dez 2017 às 12:10)

Snifa disse:


> Às 7.00 h UTC a mais fria era Miranda do Douro com* -3.4ºc* , há ali um corte nos dados do gráfico entre as 02:00 h e as 06:00 h, mas chegou aos *-3.9 ºc*, sendo a mínima horária mais baixa do IPMA. Portanto a  é a suspeita do costume   Veremos amanhã as mínimas absolutas



Enganei-me, queria dizer às 8:00 h UTC. E aí Miranda do Douro subiu para -2ºC enquanto Aljezur manteve os -3,3ºC. Mas sim, em mínima absoluta Miranda deve ganhar!


----------



## joralentejano (1 Dez 2017 às 12:28)

Bom dia,
Mínima de* -2,5°C *
Alguma geada mas não havia muita porque a humidade também não foi muito elevada.

Agora estão *12,2°C* com céu limpo e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Dez 2017 às 14:00)

Mínimas registadas esta noite:
Serpa: 3,1ºC
Bemposta: 1,1ºC
Beja: 5,9ºC
Amareleja: 0,1ºC
Mértola: - 0,2ºC
Moura: 1,8ºC
Marvão: 1,6ºC


----------



## joselamego (1 Dez 2017 às 18:05)

Boa noite 
Já a caminho de Monchique ( fui a uma viagem de estudo a Óbidos Natal ) ainda apanhei chuviscos na vila natal !
.................................
Segundo a minha APP da Netatmo 

Máxima de 12,2°C
Mínima de 5,3°C
Atual de 9,1°C
Pressão a 1023 hPa 
73% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lm1960 (1 Dez 2017 às 18:33)

Boas,

Deve ser erro mas a RTP apresentou na previsão do tempo, 0º máx e -7º de mínima para amanhã em Setúbal, 2 de mínima para angra do Heroísmo.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Dez 2017 às 21:03)

Boa Noite,
Tarde com algumas nuvens, o vento moderado marcou presença o dia todo. Só se estava bem ao sol! 
Máx: *13,7ºC*
Min: *-2,5ºC*

Agora vai arrefecendo bem, estão *3,8ºC* com vento nulo e céu limpo.


----------



## criz0r (1 Dez 2017 às 22:38)

Boa noite, 

Aqui por Belver a temperatura tem vindo a descer de forma lenta devido à brisa fraca que vai aparecendo ocasional mente. 4,4°C actuais.

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (1 Dez 2017 às 23:31)

O vento, tem um poder enorme nestas situações de inversão, é incrível! Ao ritmo que estava a descer, se não tivesse aparecido vento provavelmente chegava aos negativos antes da meia noite.
Temperatura subiu à mais de 1 hora de *2,9ºC* para *5,2ºC* e assim se mantém estagnada.  O vento é fraco de nordeste, a humidade desceu de 75% para 58%.


----------



## joselamego (2 Dez 2017 às 08:33)

Bom dia 
A mínima mais baixa deste outono 
4,1°C
Céu limpo 
Pressão a 1025 hPa 
78% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (2 Dez 2017 às 09:29)

Bom dia,

Mínima de -1,3°C em Belver. Tudo gelado às 7h da manhã. 









Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Dez 2017 às 15:11)

Ora cá está o bolo de medronho 
Nem sabia que existia !

Temperatura atual de 10,8°C





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Dez 2017 às 17:39)

Boa noite 
Máxima de 11,0°C
Mínima de 4,1°C
Atual de 8,2°C
Pressão a 1024 hPa 
52% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (2 Dez 2017 às 17:52)

Boas,

6,1°C actuais. Mais frio hoje do que ontem a esta hora. 

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Dez 2017 às 18:46)

Hoje sem vento a temperatura está mais baixa a esta hora do que ontem ...
7,1°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (2 Dez 2017 às 18:55)

4,7°C. Se continuar a descer assim sou capaz de chegar aos negativos antes da meia noite.

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Dez 2017 às 18:57)

Boas, por aqui, dia frio com céu limpo.

Máxima: 16.0ºC
mínima: 7.1ºC
actual: 8.7ºC 

@joselamego , com este briol mesmo com a garrafa toda não aquece.


----------



## joselamego (2 Dez 2017 às 18:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia frio com céu limpo.
> 
> Máxima: 16.0ºC
> mínima: 7.1ºC
> ...


Hoje tive a mínima mais baixa deste outono 
E está noite promete , não há vento e já vai em 7°C 
Comi bolinho de medronho ao lanche e ontem foi mesmo o medronho ( líquido dourado )


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Dez 2017 às 22:09)

Já nos 6,3°C
Hoje mais frio 
Se não houver vento durante a noite poderei ter a mínima mais baixa deste outono , ainda mais que está madrugada 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Dez 2017 às 00:01)

A minha estação de Mértola regista já 2,7ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Dez 2017 às 00:42)

7,1ºC, estabilizada devido ao vento fraco. Ecoar da sirene dos bombeiros pela cidade há coisa de 20 minutos, parece que foi isto:


----------



## joralentejano (3 Dez 2017 às 00:44)

Boa Noite,
Sai à pouco de Portalegre com 7ºC e cheguei a Arronches com -2ºC 
Sigo com *-1,6ºC*
_____________
Dados de ontem:
Máx: *12,2ºC*
Min: *-1,1ºC* (registada um pouco antes da meia noite, o vento de ontem estragou a mínima)


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2017 às 00:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Sai à pouco de Portalegre com 7ºC e cheguei a Arronches com -2ºC
> Sigo com *-1,6ºC*
> _____________
> ...


Xiiii, que diferença !
Em Monchique está vento fraco o que impede que temperatura desça mais . Pode ser que de madrugada desça mais....
Estão 6,0°C 
Pressão a 1026 hPa 
57% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2017 às 10:16)

Bom dia 
Mínima de 4,8°C
Atual de 9°C
Céu limpo 
Vento de NE
Pressão a 1028 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2017 às 15:43)

Boas tardes, 
Mais um dia de céu limpo 
À sombra está frio, devido ao vento de NE
T.máxima de 12,3°C
T.mínima de 4,8°C
T.atual de 12,0°C
39% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (3 Dez 2017 às 18:04)

Boa Noite,
Mais uma mínima negativa e tarde bastante agradável, boa para passear mas mal o sol se põe arrefece logo bem.
Algumas fotos:
Finalmente alguma água no rio apesar do caudal ainda não ser nada de jeito:





Uma pequena comparação:
Antes:




Depois:




A erva continua a ser escassa, infelizmente. Excelente visibilidade, atmosfera bem limpa! 








E como Arronches é conhecida como a terra dos porcos:




Este fonte, nos arredores da vila aguentou o verão inteiro e continua a correr bem, tendo em conta a situação atual:




Aqui, não há mais água porque o açude existente mais abaixo está aberto devido às obras, dá para perceber o caudal muito fraquinho:




Entretanto...




Será que nos próximos meses ainda há possibilidade de a ver assim? Veremos! Já lá vão 4 anos desde esta última cheia.
_______________
Máx: *13,5ºC*
Min: *-2,2ºC*

Arrefecimento rápido neste momento, sigo com *4,3ºC
*
Todos os distritos da região sul em alerta amarelo devido ao frio, excepto Portalegre e porquê? Enquanto o IPMA se continuar a basear apenas nas temperaturas mínimas da capital de distrito não há aviso para ninguém.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Dez 2017 às 18:50)

*2,9ºC *
Se o vento não aparecer, promete!


----------



## joralentejano (3 Dez 2017 às 20:55)

*0,3ºC*


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Dez 2017 às 21:54)

Mértola já com apenas 3,7ºC


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Dez 2017 às 09:39)

Mínima registada esta manhã em Mértola


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Dez 2017 às 11:13)

Aljezur com -5ºC


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Dez 2017 às 12:19)

Alguma coi se passa com a estação de Avis, anda sempre a registar precipitação?


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2017 às 12:53)

Boa tarde 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 6,1°C
Temperatura atual de 13,2°C
30% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2017 às 12:55)

Boas,
Manhã gelada com mínima de *-4,4ºC *
Entretanto, aqui dentro da vila a geada era escassa pois a humidade não era elevada, já nos campos à volta a coisa é completamente diferente, campos completamente brancos e até a água de um ribeiro estava congelada, diria que junto ao rio deverá ter descido aos -5/-6ºC. Infelizmente, como vou no autocarro não consigo tirar fotos. A 2 km da vila, num cume já não existia geada nenhuma e provavelmente a temperatura já era positiva.
O relevo à volta da vila é assim, daí as temperaturas mudarem drasticamente de um momento para o outro e muita gente fica impressionada!  Se o cume onde a vila está fosse mais baixo, as temperaturas que registava eram 2 ou 3ºC mais baixas, mas mesmo assim tenho a sorte de viver na zona mais baixa e próxima do rio. Naquelas zonas abaixo dos 260m e bem abrigadas, ui ui!  Imagino onde terá chegado quando registei os -7ºC




Alguns vestígios de gelo aqui perto de casa, extremamente fraco mas pronto  Basicamente deveu-se apenas ao frio bastante intenso. Frio intenso com pouca humidade é muito mau.









___________
Agora estão *12,5ºC *com vento fraco.


----------



## vamm (4 Dez 2017 às 14:09)

Socorreeee! 

Temos tido geadas desde há uma semana, mais ou menos, mas hoje estava agressivo! Tudo gelou! Estradas, torneiras, água na estrada congelada! Tudo!

E mesmo agora está muitooo frio!  Aljezur a chegar a negativos, imaginem o interior como acordou


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2017 às 18:12)

Boa noite,
Máxima de *14,0ºC*
Mínima de *6,1ºC*
Temperatura atual de *9,5ºC*
44% hr


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Dez 2017 às 19:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> 
> Todos os distritos da região sul em alerta amarelo devido ao frio, excepto Portalegre e porquê? Enquanto o IPMA se continuar a basear apenas nas temperaturas mínimas da capital de distrito não há aviso para ninguém.



Para alguns distritos como o de Viseu, nem é para a capital de distrito, é para um dado local/estação. Aqui em Viseu eles não ligam à estação da cidade (que regista boas inversões), ligam unicamente à estação do aeródromo. As previsões significativas e avisos são feitos em função desta estação.  É uma pura parvoíce analisar a temperatura para um único ponto(estação) e tapar o sol com a peneira às outras regiões que tem temperaturas mínimas bem enquadradas nos critérios de avisos deles. Para além desta parvoíce, a outra questão é que não faz sentido emitir avisos para um local  (aeródromo) onde nem reside o maior aglomerado populacional


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2017 às 22:30)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e frio.  A sonhar, com as ricas noites tropicais, sabia bem vir agora uma. 

Máxima: 14.9ºC
mínima: 6.3ºC


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2017 às 14:39)

Boa tarde ,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 7,1°C
Temperatura atual de 13,2°C
61% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2017 às 15:41)

Boas,
Mais uma manhã bem fria e com geada. Neste momento, está-se bem ao sol mas à sombra...
Mínima de -*2,1ºC*
Agora estão *14,7ºC* com vento fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2017 às 23:16)

Boa Noite,
Depois de uma máxima amena a noite segue gelada. 
Máx: *15,3ºC*
Tatual: *-1,5ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2017 às 23:18)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 16.4ºC
mínima: 7.4ºC

@joralentejano , todos os distritos da região sul estão em aviso amarelo excepto Portalegre, é falso, porque o  distrito de Faro é sul e não tem aviso nenhum, cá para mim, consideras o Algarve como Marrocos já é normal.  Estou mais habituado, é os amigos(as) que tenho na zona ali do Porto, Santa Maria da Feira, Aveiro, dizem logo com aquele sotaque característico do norte: oh marroquino.


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2017 às 23:18)

Boa noite 
Máxima de 13,2°C
Temperatura atual de 9,2°C
70% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Dez 2017 às 12:02)

joralentejano disse:


> a noite segue gelada.



Deve ter sido bem gelada, pois esta manhã estava tudo branco onde havia o mínimo de humidade. Hoje já registei valores negativos no termómetro do carro, com - 2 ºC à chegada a Arronches.
Estamos com nuvens altas e temperaturas bem fresquinhas, apesar de serem as horas mais quentes do dia.



algarvio1980 disse:


> oh marroquino



Off-Topic: Marroquinho não, Andaluz


----------



## joralentejano (6 Dez 2017 às 12:15)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Deve ter sido bem gelada, pois esta manhã estava tudo branco onde havia o mínimo de humidade. Hoje já registei valores negativos no termómetro do carro, com - 2 ºC à chegada a Arronches.
> Estamos com nuvens altas e temperaturas bem fresquinhas, apesar de serem as horas mais quentes do dia.
> 
> 
> ...


Boas,
Tudo bem branquinho, os telhados mais expostos também estavam hoje e só não estavam piores porque a humidade não subiu muito mais.
Não tive tempo para ver a mínima, quando chegar a Arronches digo.
Deve ter ido aos -4°C 



algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.
> 
> Máxima: 16.4ºC
> mínima: 7.4ºC
> ...


Mentira  não referi o distrito de faro porque não tem maior parte das estações com temperaturas para aviso. Devia ter referido o Alentejo em vês da região sul em geral, peço desculpa!!


----------



## joralentejano (6 Dez 2017 às 13:25)

Boas,
Mínima de *-4,6ºC*
Tendo em conta o facto de ter recipientes no quintal com a água completamente congelada, já esperava uma mínima deste género. 
Nos telhados mais expostos estava assim, só não estava pior porque a humidade não era muito elevada. Um vizinho meu teve de andar com garrafões de água para conseguir tirar o gelo do vidro do carro. Junto ao rio, em alguns locais a água estava congelada devido à falta de corrente, foi a manhã mais fria da temporada até agora!  Algumas fotos, infelizmente, não houve tempo para mais:









Foto tirada agora, nota-se que a árvore ficou "tocada", nas hortas as couves estavam todas encolhidas. Mesmo as árvores hoje, estavam brancas. Isto não vem mesmo nada facilitar a situação mas pronto...





Geada bastante generalizada, praticamente foi o caminho todo até Portalegre com tudo branco. A partir de São Tiago (a cerca de 3km de Portalegre) já não havia qualquer vestígio de geada, quando cheguei a Portalegre ás 8:15 não estava frio nenhum, as estações da cidade registavam temperaturas de 6/7ºC. 
________
Neste momento sigo com *15,4ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (6 Dez 2017 às 17:45)

Boas,
Tarde agradável e com nuvens altas. Grande diferença!  
Máxima de *15,7ºC*
Agora estão *4,8ºC *com vento nulo.


----------



## joselamego (6 Dez 2017 às 18:13)

Boas,
Céu limpo
Máxima de *14,8ºC*
Mínima de* 6,3ºC*
Agora estão *10,9 ºC*
75% hr


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2017 às 20:17)

Boas, por aqui, dia com céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas.

Máxima: 16.8ºC
mínima: 7.6ºC
actual: 9.2ºC


----------



## joselamego (7 Dez 2017 às 11:07)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 6,6°C
Atual de 13°C
..................
Hoje vou até minha terra, Gondomar.
Acompanharei o tempo em Monchique através da minha APP da neatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (7 Dez 2017 às 13:42)

Hoje foi o único dia desta semana em que o gelo não estava na estrada. De resto, tudo branquinho!


----------



## joralentejano (7 Dez 2017 às 18:55)

Boa Noite,
Mais uma manhã com geada e com alguma neblina. Algumas nuvens altas durante o dia, pôr do sol fantástico com as nuvens no horizonte, infelizmente, como estava no autocarro não tirei fotos.
Máx: *16,2ºC*
Min:* -2,4ºC*

A média da temperatura mínima com estes dias bem gelados é de *-2,8ºC 
*
Agora estão *5,6ºC*


----------



## joselamego (7 Dez 2017 às 18:57)

Boa noite 
Máxima 15,8°C
Atual de 10,3°C
69% HR 
...........
Já a caminho do norte!
Boa noite de quinta !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (8 Dez 2017 às 09:33)

A reportar de Elvas. Céu limpo. 5°C. Vento fraco.


----------



## joselamego (8 Dez 2017 às 10:46)

Bom dia 
Estou em Gondomar , mas vou dar e acompanhar os dados de Monchique através minha APP da neatmo ...
.........
Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 8,0°C
Atual de 13,1°C
39%. HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (8 Dez 2017 às 13:16)

Boas,
Não esperava mínima negativa e só não desceu mais porque apareceu nevoeiro que entretanto quando se dissipou o céu estava completamente limpo.
Mínima de* -0,3ºC*
Agora estão* 13,8ºC* com céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Dez 2017 às 14:03)

Boas,
Chuvisco muito leve e nevoeiro.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Dez 2017 às 16:00)

Nevoeiro denso por aqui, mas sem precipitação. Parece que vai vir o Inverno no fim de semana.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Dez 2017 às 17:09)

Nevoeiro a ficar cerrado por aqui, humidade a 96% e continua a subir. Paredes a escorrer água  e o lado oposto da rua onde vivo está todo molhado visto ser bastante húmido. Há muito tempo que não tínhamos um ambiente tão húmido, tanto que ainda não tinha visto as paredes escorrer água como é habitual nesta altura. Alguns chuviscos!
Tatual:* 11,1ºC*


----------



## joselamego (8 Dez 2017 às 17:12)

Boas,
Segundo a minha APP Netatmo .............
.........................
Céu nublado 
Máxima de 16,1°C
Temperatura atual de 13,2°C
Humidade subiu , está nos 91% 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Dez 2017 às 17:21)

Nevoeiro cerrado e tudo pinga lá fora com 100% de humidade relativa.
Não está frio, estão 10,5°c.


----------



## Happy (8 Dez 2017 às 17:22)

Joselamego, 

Não chove em Monchique? Está carregado nesse lado e o radar dá alguma coisa!


----------



## joselamego (8 Dez 2017 às 18:22)

Happy disse:


> Joselamego,
> 
> Não chove em Monchique? Está carregado nesse lado e o radar dá alguma coisa!



Happy, parece que sim...
A minha APP neatmo acusou chuva 
0,2 mm
Pelo vistos pingou 
Estão 13,1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Dez 2017 às 20:36)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado aumentando de nebulosidade durante a tarde.

Máxima: 19.6ºC
mínima: 5.5ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Dez 2017 às 01:42)

Mas que Nortada que se levantou de repente.. rajadas de 40kms/h


----------



## joselamego (9 Dez 2017 às 10:47)

Bons dias 
Segundo a minha APP Netatmo
...........
Céu nublado 
Mínima de 12,1°C
Temperatura atual de 14,3°C
Acumulado de ontem (0,2 mm)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (9 Dez 2017 às 12:44)

Bom dia,
Nevoeiro extremamente cerrado durante a noite, estava tudo molhado e a pingar que mais parecia que estava a chover.
Ainda deu para acumular *0.1mm*
A temperatura esteve a madrugada toda estagnada, a mínima foi de *10,4°C*. Grande subida!
Agora sol e algumas nuvens, *16,6°C* e 88% hr


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Dez 2017 às 15:09)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Mas que Nortada que se levantou de repente.. rajadas de 40kms/h


Este fenômeno de Nortada durou cerca de 15 a 20 minutos.. depois a noite voltou a ficar relativamente amena com vento na ordem os 15kms/h.

Muito curioso


----------



## joselamego (9 Dez 2017 às 16:41)

Boas, segundo a APP da neatmo 
.........................
Máxima de 16,1°C
Céu com períodos de muito nublado 
Temperatura atual de 14,6°C
79% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Dez 2017 às 20:57)

Boas, por aqui, dia com sol e algum calor, já tinha saudades. 

Máxima: 21.4ºC
mínima: 12.4ºC

Que bom!


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Dez 2017 às 22:28)

Boas,
Nevoeiro por aqui e o vento tem aumentado um pouco de intensidade.


----------



## joselamego (9 Dez 2017 às 22:32)

Boas,
Segundo minha Netatmo 
.................
Temperatura atual de 12,4°C
91% HR 
Está a prever 2 mm para domingo 
 madrugada e manhã de segunda ( 31,4 mm) 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Dez 2017 às 08:41)

Boas,
Já caiu alguma chuva fraca.
Neste momento nevoeiro cerrado e mantém-se assim já há algumas horas.


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 09:08)

Bom dia 
Segundo minha neatmo ....
Céu nublado 
Mínima de 11°C
Atual de 12,4°C
91% HR 
A pressão tem vindo a baixar 
Também registo alguns pingos durante a noite, aparece -me 0,1 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Dez 2017 às 12:22)

Por aqui 12,4ºC com vento moderado com rajadas. Rajada máxima de 50 km/h, pressão a descer.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Dez 2017 às 12:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> Por aqui 12,4ºC com vento moderado com rajadas. Rajada máxima de 50 km/h, pressão a descer.


Será que vais chegar aos 122km/h da Stephanie?


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Dez 2017 às 12:55)

Os valores que obtive nesses eventos foram quase todos associados à passagem da frente e não ao cavamento da depressão, na Stephanie estou convencido que foi um downburst... Vamos ver, e vamos ver se o sinal de transmissão da estação se aguenta... 

EDIT 13:33: Claro que disse isto e estou a começar a ter falhas. A ver se resolvo o problema antes de sair. 13,6ºC.


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 15:05)

Alcácer do sal 
17°C
Céu muito nublado 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 15:18)

Grândola 
17°C
Pressão a 1017 hPa 
Céu muito nublado 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Dez 2017 às 15:19)

14,0ºC e nova rajada máxima de 51 km/h.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Dez 2017 às 15:54)

Boa Tarde,
Por Arronches choveu de manhã! Agora o céu está muito nublado e é bastante notável o aumento do vento, já assobia bem nas janelas por vezes e há folhas por todo o lado. Rajadas com certeza acima dos 50km/h. Céu bastante escuro para os lados da serra, está por lá a passar um aguaceiro, segundo o radar. 
Tatual: *14,8ºC*


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 17:14)

Boas,
Já cheguei a Monchique 
Temperatura atual de 14°C
O vento já se sente ...
A minha estação já avisa Rain Rain a caminho 
Prevê 34,7 mm
Céu muito escuro 
Pressão em descida 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## redragon (10 Dez 2017 às 18:10)

Elvas, escuro o dia inteiro, aguaceiros dispersos e fracos. Mas...ela vem aí. Esperemos q deixe uma excelente rega!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Dez 2017 às 18:17)

Já medi uma rajada de 67 km/h em Portalegre.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Dez 2017 às 18:24)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já medi uma rajada de 67 km/h em Portalegre.


Vai ficar agreste para a noite, o vento já sopra com intensidade por aqui também.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Dez 2017 às 19:25)

Mais uma de 64 km/h. O vento parece que já está mais constante.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Dez 2017 às 20:24)

Acabo de registar 70 km/h por lá. Não estou para ver in-loco.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Dez 2017 às 20:27)

Começa a ficar agreste por cá também! Rajadas já bem potentes e já se ouvem coisas a cair nos quintais. Falta a chuva


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 20:57)

Aqui em Monchique o vento já sopra bem forte,
Temperatura atual de 13,7ºC
Vento de SW
Pressão continua a descer
91% hr
falta começar a chuva


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Dez 2017 às 21:55)

Está um bocado agreste agora, é pena não ter como medir o vento e o pior ainda não chegou, imagino lá no alto da serra.
Vai chovendo.


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 21:57)

A Ana está a caminho do sul 
13,7°C
Ouve se o vento ...
Aguardo a chuva ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Dez 2017 às 22:01)

O vento parece muito mais constante na minha estação em Portalegre. Vamos lá ver como vem a Ana.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Dez 2017 às 22:03)

Página sempre a ir abaixo, está complicado...
Vento forte constante, já há folhas das árvores da rua no quintal. A palmeira que está no alto da vila dobra-se por todo o lado, ainda é pior do que aqui... 
Vai chovendo fraco a moderado.


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 22:15)

Pressão já nos 1009 hPa 
Deverá estar para breve a chuva 
13,8°C
A passagem da frente pelo Alentejo e Algarve , a cor verde
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Dez 2017 às 22:19)

Rajada de 76 km/h na minha estação e parece que chove moderado.


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 22:36)

Já começou a chover aqui
vento forte
vamos agora ver os acumulados!


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Dez 2017 às 22:42)

Em Serpa ainda nada de chuva


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 22:45)

Afinal parou.... 
o vento está a puxar a chuva


joselamego disse:


> Já começou a chover aqui
> vento forte
> vamos agora ver os acumulados!


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Dez 2017 às 22:46)

79,5 km/h.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Dez 2017 às 23:05)

Rajadas fortíssimas e chove bem neste momento. Nas estações de Portalegre as rajadas são constantes na ordem dos 75-80km/h.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Dez 2017 às 23:06)

Tenho já rajadas de 50kms/h na Manta Rota


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Dez 2017 às 23:20)

E pronto. Perdi a transmissão de dados da estação na pior altura, parece que sabe que vem aí a frente.


----------



## vamm (10 Dez 2017 às 23:25)

E ela chegou ao Alentejo Sul 
Não sei quem é que a maltratou, mas ela vem furiosa!

Há coisa de 1h que o vento se vem a intensificar cada vez mais. Ppr volta das 21h já haviam muitos ramos na estrada e alguma chuva miudinha irritante. Agora é grada e tocada a vento de tal maneira que até assusta.

Vamos ver no que a Ana dá


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 23:32)

E agora sim 
Já chove 
O vento está forte , até mete respeito 
Pressão a 1007 hPa 
Vamos ver os acumulados a partir de agora 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Dez 2017 às 23:35)

Chove fraco e tirando aquela linha de instabilidade que vem lá atrás não me parece que a chuva vá passar disto...
dificilmente atingirei os 25mm previstos....


----------



## Bruno (10 Dez 2017 às 23:36)

Aqui pelo Almograve o vento está forte e com rajadas bastante intensas e longas. Chove de forma moderada.

Espero amanhã ter as estufas todas inteiras


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Dez 2017 às 23:36)

*96,8 km/h.
*
Vamos ver se a estação se aguenta, continua com falhas de sinal.


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 23:36)

Chove bem !
Aqui está ela no radar 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (10 Dez 2017 às 23:36)

Ventania descomunal 
rajada de* 96,9km/h* na estação do @SpiderVV


----------



## vamm (10 Dez 2017 às 23:36)

Pelo que li nos outros tópicos, aquela linha maldita é que vai estragar isto tudo, pois a coisa já não está boa e depois trará frio até dizer chega 

É medonho olhar para a imagem de radar  quase parece que estamos todos a ver o inferno a chegar devagarinho!


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Dez 2017 às 23:38)

Por aqui,, o vento está a ficar bom para ir dormir.  Um incêndio em mato nos Salgados entre Faro e Olhão.


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 23:40)

0,5 mm e chove bem 
Que bom!!!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 23:48)

Xiii
Que chuvarada
Corrida a vento
A luz foi abaixo 
Está ficar agreste ! 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (10 Dez 2017 às 23:57)

Não sei se há pessoas da zona a ler isto, mas cá fica o alerta:


ESTRADA CORTADA ENTRE ODEMIRA E CRUZAMENTO DA ZAMBUJEIRA DO MAR - Árvore caída na estrada depois da Algoceira, na descida de Vale de Gomes


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2017 às 00:00)

Há ramos de árvores no meio da rua, provavelmente dos choupos que estão no antigo campo de futebol ao cimo da rua. 
Continua a chover bem! Vamos ver qual será o impacto da frente na sua passagem pelo Alto Alentejo.


----------



## Bruno (11 Dez 2017 às 00:02)

vamm disse:


> Não sei se há pessoas da zona a ler isto, mas cá fica o alerta:
> 
> 
> ESTRADA CORTADA ENTRE ODEMIRA E CRUZAMENTO DA ZAMBUJEIRA DO MAR - Árvore caída na estrada depois da Algoceira, na descida de Vale de Gomes




Passei por lá por volta das 22h....lucky


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 00:04)

2,5 mm
Chuva forte 
Vento forte 
Jesus está agreste!
Está medonho , mais que beber medronho 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno (11 Dez 2017 às 00:05)

vamm disse:


> Não sei se há pessoas da zona a ler isto, mas cá fica o alerta:
> 
> 
> ESTRADA CORTADA ENTRE ODEMIRA E CRUZAMENTO DA ZAMBUJEIRA DO MAR - Árvore caída na estrada depois da Algoceira, na descida de Vale de Gomes




Passei por lá por volta das 22h....lucky


----------



## talingas (11 Dez 2017 às 00:06)

Bem não podia deixar de ser e tive que ir ver o que se passava na serra de São Mamede, ariscando sem dúvida a "ascavacar" o carro e não só , vi ramos, e sem exagero troncos de dimenção considerável em todo o percurso. Se o vento está a impressionar aqui para os lados da cidade, está qualquer coisa a situação na serra. Estradas quase intransitáveis e nevoeiro extramamente denso. Só me aventurei até aos 800m. A temperatura não foi além dos 11ºC. A chuva moderada com as rajadas pareciam pedras a bater no carro.


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 00:09)

Fiquei sem NET , até rede da Vodafone foi se por minutos 
Acumulados a subir 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2017 às 00:12)

E começa o novo dia com* 0.9mm *
Continua a ventania, tudo voa para o quintal  e a luz vai falhando. 
A frente já entrou no norte do distrito, será de pouca dura mas bem intensa. Amanhã de certeza que com o aumento do caudal, as ribeiras vão trazer bastantes detritos, nada de caudais de cheias porque não choveu para isso, mas ter a água de volta já é uma bênção


----------



## vamm (11 Dez 2017 às 00:13)

O vento está a aumentar agora. De vez em quando lá consigo ouvir a chuva. A dita cuja já está na capital e vai ser num instante que chega aqui


----------



## talingas (11 Dez 2017 às 00:14)

SpiderVV disse:


> *96,8 km/h.
> *
> Vamos ver se a estação se aguenta, continua com falhas de sinal.



Eu nem sei como a minha se está a aguentar costuma ser ainda pior que a tua, mas até agora ainda não se queixou, só que quando se queixa vai de vez... temos mas é que começar a pensar em investir numa coisinha melhor...


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 00:15)

3,2 mm
A Ana vem furiosa ....a gaja quer medronho .






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Dez 2017 às 00:18)

Estou a acumular chuva falsa devido ao vento no pluviometro... Deve estar a abanar a estação.


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Dez 2017 às 00:26)

chuva muito fraca por aqui nem aos 10mm devo chegar


----------



## aoc36 (11 Dez 2017 às 00:28)

Parece que vai vuar tudo, com cada rajada


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 00:34)

Continua a chuva forte 
Tenho ficado sem NET 
O vento esta agreste 
4 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2017 às 00:34)

Rajadas fortíssimas por aqui, certamente já perto dos 100km/h. Tive receio que as minhas Laranjeiras e dos vizinhos se partissem todas. 
A palmeira no alto da vila visível aqui de casa, dobrasse toda, parece que vai cair a qualquer momento mas se aguentou o ciclone de 1941 também aguenta isto 
A situação está muito perigosa mesmo...
O radar de Coruche e Loulé já foram! A minha NET também já foi, veremos se a luz aguenta.
*2.8mm *


----------



## talingas (11 Dez 2017 às 00:36)

E de repente o diabo soltou-se...


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 00:37)

A pressão já vai em 1005 hPa
97% HR .

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Dez 2017 às 00:37)

Passou a frente em Portalegre agora, e só sei porque a pressão subiu. Fiquei sem dados assim que ela passou, juro que a estação tem consciência 

Enfim, por acaso costumo registar valores de vento respeitáveis nestas situações, mas desta vez não. Ficam os 70,9 km/h que registou agora... depois de a frente ter passado. É que apenas bloqueou quando passou a frente. Presumo que tenha registado uns 100 km/h, pelo post do @talingas.

Edit: Isto é surreal, foi exatamente quanto a frente atingiu o local.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2017 às 00:55)

ANAAAA
DILÚVIO  ventania louca, as janelas quase que são arrancadas ￼￼￼ 
MEU DEUS!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Dez 2017 às 00:57)

SpiderVV disse:


> Edit: Isto é surreal, foi exatamente quanto a frente atingiu o local.


Opah muito bom!


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2017 às 00:57)

E continua, cada vez pior  lá se foi o plástico que estava a proteger as flores das geadas...os ferros...tudo
Meu deus


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 01:00)

Sem NET de novo 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## talingas (11 Dez 2017 às 01:00)

Foi mais uma especie de "rajada constante", que não foi muito além dos 70km/h, mas que parecia não ter fim, acompanhada de um aumento muito significativo da percipitação. E a queda a pique da temperatura... @SpiderVV


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2017 às 01:18)

Tudo mais calmo! Continua a chuva puxada a vento forte mas já sem grandes loucuras. Provavelmente, os ribeiros devem ir bem abastecidos, muita água em pouco tempo e com solos mal preparados para a receber...
Descida notável da temperatura, atuais *10.4°C
8.9mm *


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Dez 2017 às 01:19)

Já passou há um bom bocado, agora vai avançando mais para sul.
O vento diminuiu bastante de intensidade.
Chove moderadamente.


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 01:38)

E continua a chuva forte
7,5 mm


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 02:00)

E continua 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno (11 Dez 2017 às 02:10)

Acaba de passar por aqui a frente fria, a quantidade de água que caiu foi impressionante.

Agora chove mas tudo bem mais calmo em relação ao vento!

PS: sem luz há uma hora.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2017 às 02:22)

Continua a chover bem! Bela rega Vento continua muito forte, acordei com uma valente rajada.


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 02:24)

Bela rega 
Uauuu
13,6 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Dez 2017 às 02:28)

a parte mais intensa já passou e nem aos 10mm cheguei.... por aqui ficou muito abaixo do previsto como eu calculava..


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 02:34)

Aqui Monchique chove bem
Já vou nos 15,9 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 03:12)

Um dilúvio !






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Maria Elleonor (11 Dez 2017 às 07:37)

Choveu a madrugada inteira, a cessação que tinha era de que não chovia gotas, parecia que a água simplesmente escorria como uma torneira aberta.
Tive receio do vento levar minha persiana do quarto!
Será que fez algum estrago por aqui pelos Algarves!?


----------



## vamm (11 Dez 2017 às 07:52)

Quando a frente passou, estava tanto vento e chovia tanto que nem parecia chuva. Acordei com uma sensação estranha nos ouvidos, como se estivesse a subir à Serra da Estrela  foi muito estranho mesmo. 

Logo a seguir ficou um silêncio! O vento acabou e só se ouvia a chuva.
Esta Ana é qualquer coisa de estranha


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 07:58)

Bom dia 
Aqui Monchique choveu toda a noite
Por vezes o vento era forte e ouvia-se bem
Ainda ouvi objetos a cair na rua 
Acumulei desde a meia noite 
49,5 mm ( agora ao ver o pluviômetro até fiquei atónito ) 
Agora regime de aguaceiros .
Estão 8,2°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2017 às 08:34)

Bom dia!
Muita chuva e vento durante a noite quase toda 
*18mm *acumulados
*22.7mm *no total do evento

Só não foi mais porque a frente quando passou na localidade onde está a estação, não tinha tanta força mas há medida que progrediu para sul ganhou intensidade. Aqui em Arronches, acumulou mais de certeza, lixo por todo o lado empurrado. 
Há uma estação em Elvas com *32.7mm *hoje*.*
Uma excelente rega, finalmente, as ribeiras correm bem


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Dez 2017 às 09:04)

Bom dia

Finalmente uma madrugada com chuva e tempo a condizer com a época do ano. Agora, por Arronches, céu com muitas abertas, frio e algum vento. Acho que os estragos, na nossa zona, não foram de grande monta.



joralentejano disse:


> Uma excelente rega, finalmente, as ribeiras correm bem



Sem dúvida, dá gosto ver os cursos de água a correr. Pena não ser esta chuva durante uma semana. O vento é que é dispensável...


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 09:32)

Continuam os aguaceiros intercalados com abertas 
Está frio na rua !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Dez 2017 às 09:47)

Precipitação acumulada na minha Rede:
Serpa - 17,7mm
Herdade Bemposta - 29,1mm
Beja - 21,0mm
Amareleja - 17,7mm
Mértola - 18,3mm
Moura - 23,1mm
Marvão devido a um corte de luz foi-se abaixo


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2017 às 09:55)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Finalmente uma madrugada com chuva e tempo a condizer com a época do ano. Agora, por Arronches, céu com muitas abertas, frio e algum vento. Acho que os estragos, na nossa zona, não foram de grande monta.
> 
> ...


Verdade! O vento é mesmo algo que dispenso, ainda bem que não é terra de vento, apenas nestas situações. Até me admirei como as luzes de natal se aguentaram, principalmente aquela que está no topo da torre da igreja N. Sr. da luz, deve ter levado com cada abanão...
Não vi árvores caídas, apenas muitos ramos, o facto das terras estarem muito duras devido à falta de chuva também ajudou a aguentar.


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Dez 2017 às 11:31)

Dados de Marvão já disponíveis: 51,0mm
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-em-tempo-real-marvao/


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2017 às 11:41)

No litoral sul estão a começar a entrar células do pós-frontal... aqui temos tido aguaceiros fortes, granizo e trovoadas, pode ser que tenham sorte!


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 12:05)

luismeteo3 disse:


> No litoral sul estão a começar a entrar células do pós-frontal... aqui temos tido aguaceiros fortes, granizo e trovoadas, pode ser que tenham sorte!


Aqui litoral sul deve começar na hora almoço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## redragon (11 Dez 2017 às 12:13)

Aqui por Elvas o evento, segundo o IPMA rendeu cerca de 40mm. Bem bom!


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2017 às 12:32)

Depois da tempestade vem a bonança... mas os estragos deixados pela «Ana» são visíveis um pouco por todo o Algarve. Esta manhã, na Praia de Faro, o cenário já éhabitual depois de uma noite de mau tempo, com a areia a invadir a estrada e as esplanadas. Os trabalhos de limpeza estão a decorrer com a ajuda de uma máquina retro-escavadora, a nascente (lado da barrinha). No resto da região caíram árvores, há outdoors publicitários e semáforos danificados, e até houve inundações. A situação mais aparatosa aconteceu em Lagoa, junto ao Auditório Municipal, onde as tendas da feira de Natal foram ao chão devido à força do vento.


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 12:40)

Boas, 
Abertas de sol 
11,6°C












Acumulados desde a meia noite 
49,9 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Dez 2017 às 12:44)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Dados de Marvão já disponíveis: 51,0mm
> http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-em-tempo-real-marvao/



Off-Topic: @RedeMeteo uma questão: a localização da estação é mesmo no centro de Marvão, tal como surge no mapa do wunderground?? Se é, alguma coisa se passa com a altitude, pois duvido que esteja a 515 m como surge nos dados da estação.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Dez 2017 às 13:25)

Boas, por aqui, a barraca abanou entre as 3h30 e as 4h, foi algo surreal muito vento e chuva e depois cheguei ao paraíso, parou tudo. O vento, deve ter andado entre os 90 e os 100 km/h, a persiana queria ir embora, malandra da Ana foi bem rápida e violenta a menina. Não fosse o vento e era mais um banal noite de chuva.

Qualquer cut-off, deixa estas tempestades a milhas, se calhar essas mesmas cut-off's nem nome terão. 

A rajada máxima de vento no Aeroporto de Faro foi de 108.1 km/h.

Por aqui, acumulei cerca de 17 mm. 

No Algarve, registou-se 75 ocorrências, muitas quedas de árvores.


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 14:09)

Um forte aguaceiro neste momento 
O céu ficou escuro 
As ruas parecem ribeiros 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2017 às 14:14)

joselamego disse:


> Um forte aguaceiro neste momento
> O céu ficou escuro
> As ruas parecem ribeiros
> 
> ...


Esta chuva é ouro!


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 14:19)

3,9 mm após a passagem deste curto aguaceiro 
Já passou....mas foi forte!
Temperatura desceu 
11,6°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2017 às 14:29)

forte aguaceiro neste momento por Arronches com algum granizo.  Era apenas notável no vidro do carro. Ribeira de caia com água suja devido à grande quantidade de afluentes que enxurraram. 
Descida da temperatura de 11,3°C para *7,6°C *


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Dez 2017 às 14:29)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: @RedeMeteo uma questão: a localização da estação é mesmo no centro de Marvão, tal como surge no mapa do wunderground?? Se é, alguma coisa se passa com a altitude, pois duvido que esteja a 515 m como surge nos dados da estação.


boa tarde
era mas actualmente não.. é mais abaixo no Maral a 515m de altitude.
Ainda temos uma lá em cima no Castelo mas está offline por má vontade da câmara municipal


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Dez 2017 às 14:34)

RedeMeteo disse:


> é mais abaixo no Maral a 515m de altitude.



Obrigado pela informação.  Pena não estar na outra encosta, pois iria permitir ter valores absolutamente espectaculares, já que a Portagem é um autêntico congelador no Inverno com as condições ideais


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 14:50)

Outro aguaceiro 
6,2 mm 
A temperatura em queda 
9,7 °C atuais 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Dez 2017 às 14:58)

Novo aguaceiro forte em Arronches. Cada vez que chove, nota-se bem a descida de temperatura.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2017 às 15:03)

Mais um forte aguaceiro puxado a vento e mais uma bela descida da temperatura 
*19.4mm
6,4°C*


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 15:51)

Novo aguaceiro forte 
Frio e escuridão 
9,4°C 
1,4 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Maria Elleonor (11 Dez 2017 às 16:06)

Por Loulé uns quantos aguaceiros e trovoadas isoladas a Ana já esta de partida, agora fala se muito de um senhor chamado Bruno  .


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 16:07)

Já passou a aguaceiro 
Rendeu em 10 minutos 
2 mm
9,4°C temperatura 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 16:57)

Outro aguaceiro forte 
Céu escuro , quase noite 
1 mm 
Temperatura em descida 
8,4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (11 Dez 2017 às 16:58)

Para uma frente de Noroeste o litoral do sotavento ate teve acumulados decentes. Cerca de *18 mm *em Tavira. O mes tem de media mais de 100 mm, portanto menos de 20% da media... a cidade ja deveria ter acumulado perto de 200 mm desde Setembro, vai com cerca de 70 mm... por este caminho sera a decada mais seca do ultimo seculo. Se nao voltar a chover o ano civil acabara com menos de 400 mm, portanto com um defice superior a 150 mm. Acho que o ultimo ano acima da media foi 2010 ou 2011. Por este andar o Algarve caminha no sentido de se transformar numa area de clima semi-arido como o Levante espanhol. Algumas culturas tradicionais e nao so poderao desaparecer. *Ha cada vez menos instabilidade a sudoeste de Sagres, o que afecta nao so o Algarve mas tambem todo o Sul peninsular e o Noroeste de Africa. *Qual ou quais serao as causas desta alteracao climatica em curso? Gibraltar, por exemplo, tinha 1000 e tal mm de media anual no seculo XIX.


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 17:13)

Monchique 
Máxima de 12,1°C
92% HR 
Temperatura atual de 8,6°C
Total deste evento 
59,1 mm
( Sinceramente não contava com tanta chuva...pena não vir mais dias como ontem e hoje) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Dez 2017 às 18:00)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Obrigado pela informação.  Pena não estar na outra encosta, pois iria permitir ter valores absolutamente espectaculares, já que a Portagem é um autêntico congelador no Inverno com as condições ideais


Já cheguei a medir -7ºC por lá, mas de carro.


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 19:22)

Céu a ficar limpo 
7,6°C
Acumulado de ontem e hoje 
59,2 mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Dez 2017 às 20:17)

Boas, por aqui, passou um aguaceiro durante a tarde e ainda ouvi um trovão. 

Máxima: 16.9ºC
mínima: 8.4ºC
actual: 9.5ºC

Precipitação: 18 mm

@joselamego , esse valor de CO2 que mostra aí a tua estação, significa o quê? Se, a malta do AG vê esse valor fica doida. 

O tempo no Algarve é muito manso, mas só foi preciso uma noite mais violenta, para as casas na Praia de Faro ficarem com areia até ao telhado, um dia quando vier um temporal de sudoeste a sério até a barraca vai dançar.


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 20:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, passou um aguaceiro durante a tarde e ainda ouvi um trovão.
> 
> Máxima: 16.9ºC
> mínima: 8.4ºC
> ...


Esse valor do CO2 foi na hora da janta ...o ar fica mais quente dentro casa .. depois baixa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Dez 2017 às 20:39)

joselamego disse:


> Esse valor do CO2 foi na hora da janta ...o ar fica mais quente dentro casa .. depois baixa
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Pensava que era quando ligavas a lareira e a estação apanhava a fumarola da chaminé.


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 20:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Pensava que era quando ligavas a lareira e a estação apanhava a fumarola da chaminé.


Ou quando bebo medronho 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2017 às 20:55)

Boas,
Não choveu mais por aqui, desde o meu último post. Vai arrefecendo com vento muito fraco, quase nulo. Céu limpo.
Sigo com *3,7ºC* e 100% hr


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Dez 2017 às 21:03)

O/A Ana deixou pela manta rota 30mm de precipitação.. nada mau...


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2017 às 09:37)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 5,4°C
Atual de 7,5°C
Pressão a 1019 hPa 
69% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (12 Dez 2017 às 12:33)

Bom dia,
Mínima de *-0,7°C *
Alguma geada e neblina de manhã. 
Agora o dia segue fresco com muito sol e algumas nuvens altas por Portalegre, as estações da cidade rondam os 10/11°C.


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2017 às 18:15)

Boa noite,
Mínima de* 5,4ºC*
Máxima de *11,1ºC*
Temperatura atual de *8,4ºC*
Vento de Norte
68% hr


----------



## joralentejano (12 Dez 2017 às 22:09)

Boa Noite,
Dia de céu praticamente limpo, apenas algumas nuvens altas, atmosfera bem limpa.
Algumas fotos tiradas de um dos pontos mais altos de Portalegre:




Visível a Gardunha lá ao fundo:




Mais ampliado:




Até eram visíveis eólicas e parece que há ali uma parte branca que mais parece neve 




________
Máxima de* 12,6ºC*
Agora estão *1,2ºC* com ligeira brisa e 88% hr


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2017 às 11:48)

Bom dia,
Mais uma mínima negativa e mais uma geada.
Mínima de *-0,9ºC *
Agora estão* 12,8ºC* com vento fraco e céu com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## joselamego (13 Dez 2017 às 11:54)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 5,8°C
Temperatura atual de 13,1°C
58% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Dez 2017 às 16:45)

Boas,
Dia de céu limpo 
Máxima de 14,8°C
Mínima de 5,8°C
61% HR 
Temperatura atual de 13,3°C
............................
Fotos tiradas ao fim do entardecer 


















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Torto 21 (13 Dez 2017 às 19:31)

Olá a todos, vou escrever a minha primeira mensagem neste tópico.
Chegou a chuviscar muito fraco por aqui e esteve um dia em geral nublado.


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2017 às 19:59)

O UKMO é bem mais otimista que o IPMA/ECM.


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2017 às 20:20)

Variações de alguns mms mas na atual situação conta tudo.

Neste portal, infelizmente, o modelo do UkMet não tem muita definição.


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2017 às 20:27)

Apaguei a anterior imagem.

GFS12z; Prob. chuva >5 mms nos próximos 3 dias.






Não deve ser interpretado literalmente. O produto tem pouca definição e as saídas subsequentes podem trazer mais incerteza.


----------



## Torto 21 (13 Dez 2017 às 20:59)

Pareceu—me ter ouvido um trovão
Foi impressão minha, ou é só a minha vontade?


----------



## joralentejano (14 Dez 2017 às 07:33)

Torto 21 disse:


> Pareceu—me ter ouvido um trovão
> Foi impressão minha, ou é só a minha vontade?


Impressão e também a vontade, já todos temos saudades de uma bela trovoada


----------



## joralentejano (14 Dez 2017 às 07:34)

Bom dia,
Alguma chuva fraca de madrugada que acumulou *1.1mm *
Neste momento, algum nevoeiro e vai chuviscando. 
Estão *10,1°C *


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2017 às 07:35)

Bom dia
Céu nublado 
Temperatura atual de 10,6°C
96% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Dez 2017 às 09:23)

Boas,
Nevoeiro, chuva fraca e muita humidade, exelente para os solos.


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2017 às 09:27)

Boas,
Nevoeiro 
Chuviscos 
11,3°C
98% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Torto 21 (14 Dez 2017 às 10:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Impressão e também a vontade, já todos temos saudades de uma bela trovoada


Pois, realmente foi impressão pois não ouvi mais nada.
O dia segue cinzento e chuvisca com nevoeiro.
Vou aproveitar o dia para fazer as compras de natal.
Resto de bom dia.


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2017 às 11:15)

Está chover / chuviscar 
0,4 m acumulado 
12,3°C 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Smota (14 Dez 2017 às 11:26)

Por aqui o nevoeiro e a chuva abalaram e ficou bem mais fresquinho!


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2017 às 11:40)

0,7 mm acumulado 
Chuva fraca ou chuvisco 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Dez 2017 às 12:06)

Está mesmo um daqueles dias de inverno.
Nevoeiro muito cerrado, mal se vê a estrada mesmo com as luzes ligadas.
Entretanto parou de chover.


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2017 às 15:20)

Volta a chuviscar 
1,1 mm 
13,8°C 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2017 às 16:48)

Continua a chuva fraca 
3 mm acumulado 
13°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (14 Dez 2017 às 18:39)

Boa Noite,
Por cá temos tido um dia bastante húmido, mesmo invernal!  Alguma chuva fraca e nevoeiro. É uma pena, a partir do fim de semana vir novamente o vento de leste, evaporar a boa água que caiu, enfim, é o pão nosso de cada dia. 2 ou 3 dias de chuva e 2 semanas com sol e vento de leste. 
O acumulado é de *1.9mm *
Não esperava muito mais que 1mm portanto já é bom.

Neste momento sigo com *12,0ºC* e 100% hr


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Dez 2017 às 18:59)

Por aqui choveu uns 5mm por aí, mais do que eu esperava.
Neste momento não chove, mas o nevoeiro continua cerrado.


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2017 às 19:47)

Boas,
Agora não chove 
Tive hoje 4,06 mm acumulado ( mais do que  previsto ) 
11,7°C atuais 
Máxima de 13,8°C
Pressão a 1024 hPa 
94% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2017 às 22:05)

Começa a chuviscar 
12°C
97% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Torto 21 (14 Dez 2017 às 22:21)

Olá.
Já com o jantar no sítio.
Chouriço assado, com um copo de tinto, nada melhor nesta altura do ano.
Bom, neste momento chuvinha miúda e neblina.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Dez 2017 às 22:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia chato com céu nublado e uns 10 chuviscos tão finos que nem se vê.

Máxima: 17.8ºC
mínima: 8.0ºC


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2017 às 00:05)

Continua a chuva fraca / chuvisco 
Temperatura atual de 12,3°C
Acumulado desde meia noite 
0,2 mm
Ontem ( 4,1 mm)
97°% hr 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2017 às 01:23)

Continua a chuva fraca 
1,4 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2017 às 07:50)

Bom dia 
Está chover fraco 
Mínima de 12,2°C
Atual de 12,7°C
Acumulado de ontem ( 4,1 mm)
Hoje desde a meia noite 6,5 mm)
Mais do que eu esperava e previsto 
Pressão a 1019 hPa 
97% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Dez 2017 às 08:26)

Boas,
Mais um dia de inverno, que amanhece com chuva e nevoeiro.


----------



## Torto 21 (15 Dez 2017 às 12:52)

Olá a todos.
Dia muito semelhante ao de ontem, chuva fraca/ nevoeiro.
Hora de ir ver das migas, com um tintinho a acompanhar mas sempre com moderação.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Dez 2017 às 14:05)

Desta é que não estava à espera. Chuva forte


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2017 às 14:09)

Aqui em Monchique chuva fraca 
Acumulados desde meia noite 
(10,6 mm) não estava à espera !
14,7°C
91% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Dez 2017 às 14:13)

Torto 21 disse:


> Hora de ir ver das migas, com um tintinho a acompanhar mas sempre com moderação.



Off-Topic: onde é isso que, mesmo depois do almoço e do café, sempre se arranja um espacinho 



joralentejano disse:


> Desta é que não estava à espera. Chuva forte



Ela que continue, pois é tão bom ver uma chuva continua e com vontade. Pena ser "chuva de pouca dura"... É sinal que vem ai o ar frio, sendo esta a última linha de instabilidade antes do frio se instalar, com o amigo AA...


----------



## joralentejano (15 Dez 2017 às 14:18)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Ela que continue, pois é tão bom ver uma chuva continua e com vontade. Pena ser "chuva de pouca dura"... É sinal que vem ai o ar frio, sendo esta a última linha de instabilidade antes do frio se instalar, com o amigo AA...


Verdade! Esta chuva é excelente para os solos, se não viessem aí temperaturas mais frias a erva crescia logo com muita vontade. Pelo menos, os campos lá vão ganhando alguma cor, antes disto, já nem era amarelos, eram pretos devido ao apodrecimento do pasto com a pouca chuva que caiu. Pode ser, que lá para o fim do mês apareça mais chuva, agora espero geadas ou os típicos dias de nevoeiro persistente durante dias que apesar de ser chato para secar a roupa e para outras coisas, sempre iria ajudar a manter a humidade no solo porque com o vento de leste depressa se evapora.



joselamego disse:


> Aqui em Monchique chuva fraca
> Acumulados desde meia noite
> (10,6 mm) não estava à espera !
> 14,7°C
> ...


Orografia a trabalhar bem!


----------



## Torto 21 (15 Dez 2017 às 14:24)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: onde é isso que, mesmo depois do almoço e do café, sempre se arranja um espacinho
> 
> 
> 
> Ela que continue, pois é tão bom ver uma chuva continua e com vontade. Pena ser "chuva de pouca dura"... É sinal que vem ai o ar frio, sendo esta a última linha de instabilidade antes do frio se instalar, com o amigo AA...


Migas de batata, com entrecosto e um copo de tinto, estava bom, fiquei com a barriga cheia.
Já parou de chover, agora o nosso amigo AA está de volta


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2017 às 14:30)

Torto 21 disse:


> Migas de batata, com entrecosto e um copo de tinto, estava bom, fiquei com a barriga cheia.
> Já parou de chover, agora o nosso amigo AA está de volta


Estás a dar me fome ....
Bela iguaria alentejana !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2017 às 14:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Verdade! Esta chuva é excelente para os solos, se não viessem aí temperaturas mais frias a erva crescia logo com muita vontade. Pelo menos, os campos lá vão ganhando alguma cor, antes disto, já nem era amarelos, eram pretos devido ao apodrecimento do pasto com a pouca chuva que caiu. Pode ser, que lá para o fim do mês apareça mais chuva, agora espero geadas ou os típicos dias de nevoeiro persistente durante dias que apesar de ser chato para secar a roupa e para outras coisas, sempre iria ajudar a manter a humidade no solo porque com o vento de leste depressa se evapora.
> 
> 
> Orografia a trabalhar bem!


10,7 mm acumulado 
Ontem foram 4,1 mm
14,9°C
Pressão a 1017 hPa 
93% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Torto 21 (15 Dez 2017 às 14:42)

joselamego disse:


> 10,7 mm acumulado
> Ontem foram 4,1 mm
> 14,9°C
> Pressão a 1017 hPa
> ...


Onde é que posso arranjar uma estação? Obrigado.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Dez 2017 às 14:45)

IPMA

Estremoz: períodos de chuva moderados na última hora, associados à passagem da superfície frontal fria, que se desloca para sueste e que varre agora todo o Alentejo... O ar frio pós-frontal irá instalar-se ao longo da tarde, prevendo-se uma descida significativa da temperatura e a passagem a regime de aguaceiros; rotação do vento para o quadrante noroeste. A próxima madrugada promete ser já muito fria.





SAT24

A precipitação tem sido quase constante desde o meio - dia de ontem.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Dez 2017 às 14:45)

E já parou de chover, de regresso ao mesmo de sempre.
*2.4mm *acumulados hoje. 0.8mm acumulados com a passagem rápida mas forte da frente.
*4.5mm *com estes dois dias.
O mês segue com *28.4mm*. Vamos ver o que temos depois do natal, já lá vai mais de 1 ano com meses bem abaixo da média. O ano segue com cerca 300mm, quando o normal em Arronches é mais de 600mm 

Sigo com *12,4ºC*


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2017 às 14:46)

Uauuuuu
Chuva mais moderada a forte 
Não contava !
11 mm
14,7°C 
Temperatura a querer descer 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2017 às 14:49)

Torto 21 disse:


> Onde é que posso arranjar uma estação? Obrigado.


Eu tenho uma Netatmo 
Mas tens outras marcas 
Oregon, Davis, La cross , etc 
Tens site na net como o eBay ou Amazon 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2017 às 14:52)

Torto 21 disse:


> Migas de batata, com entrecosto e um copo de tinto, estava bom, fiquei com a barriga cheia.
> Já parou de chover, agora o nosso amigo AA está de volta


Possa um gajo de dieta e vens tu falar em migas com entrecosto... não há direito!  Bom proveito!


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2017 às 15:39)

Continua a chuva fraca 
13,2 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (15 Dez 2017 às 16:27)

joselamego disse:


> Eu tenho uma Netatmo
> Mas tens outras marcas
> Oregon, Davis, La cross , etc
> Tens site na net como o eBay ou Amazon
> ...






ou esta http://www.pce-medidores.com.pt/fichas-dados/estacao-meteorologica-pce-fws20.htm


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2017 às 17:20)

Continua a chover bem , UAUUUU
14,2 mm ( desde meia noite)
95% HR 
Pressão a 1016 hPa 
Temperatura atual de 13,8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Torto 21 (15 Dez 2017 às 17:28)

joselamego disse:


> Eu tenho uma Netatmo
> Mas tens outras marcas
> Oregon, Davis, La cross , etc
> Tens site na net como o eBay ou Amazon
> ...


Mas não sei muito bem por onde começar... quanto custam em média as estações? É preciso montar não?


----------



## Torto 21 (15 Dez 2017 às 17:29)

Norther disse:


> ou esta http://www.pce-medidores.com.pt/fichas-dados/estacao-meteorologica-pce-fws20.htm


É fiável esta?


----------



## Kraliv (15 Dez 2017 às 17:45)

Isso discute-se aqui neste Tópico:

*Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*
*https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/estacao-meteorologica-escolha-compra-lojas-duvidas.1440/*


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2017 às 19:26)

Boa noite
Já não chove
Máxima de *14,9ºC*
Minima de *12,3ºC*
Temperatura atual de 12,1ºC
Acumulado de hoje desde a meia noite (17,9 mm)
Ontem (4,1 mm)
Total do evento = 22,0 mm
Pressão a 1017 hPa
96% hr


----------



## Torto 21 (15 Dez 2017 às 20:26)

Olá de novo.
Está cá um barbeiro, amanhã devo acordar e ver tudo branco, a chuva foi para outras paragens.
Vou beber um café... mas com cheirinho.
Continuação de boa noite.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Dez 2017 às 20:49)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado. Aonde anda a chuva? Já vai a caminho do deserto e foi uma típica frente de NW que nem chegou aqui. 

Máxima: 18.7ºC
mínima: 12.2ºC

Possas, este tópico, só se fala de bebidas: 1º medronho e agora já vai no tintol e no cheirinho tá bonito tá.  

O pessoal já começa a treinar para berracha da passagem de ano.


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2017 às 23:56)

Boas,
Está um frio de rapar
7,3ºC
vento frio
fui à ceia de natal
comi bacalhau com batata a muro, tintol, sobremesa bolo algarvio com figos e alfarroba e de digestivo MEDRONHO... EHHHH
75% hr
1018 hPa


----------



## joselamego (16 Dez 2017 às 12:54)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 5,0°C
Atual de 10,7°C
Pressão a 1023 hPa 
66% HR 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2017 às 12:57)

Bom dia,
Manhã fria mas sem geada, houve sempre algum vento durante a noite.
Mínima de* 2,3ºC*

Neste momento céu limpo com vento fraco a moderado de NE, estão *11,9ºC*


----------



## Torto 21 (16 Dez 2017 às 19:02)

Viva, não houve geada como pensava, mas o dia foi frio e com sol.
Saí um frango assado com um licor beirão pró jantar? é a minha sugestão hoje


----------



## joselamego (16 Dez 2017 às 19:22)

Boas, 
Máxima de 11,6°C
Mínima de 5,0°C
Temperatura atual de 7,9°C
69% HR 
Pressão a 1024 hPa 
.......................
Aqui coelho , vinho alentejano, azeitonas, queijinho....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Torto 21 (16 Dez 2017 às 19:34)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Máxima de 11,6°C
> Mínima de 5,0°C
> Temperatura atual de 7,9°C
> ...


Bela ementa também


----------



## Torto 21 (16 Dez 2017 às 21:16)

Tem vindo a arrefecer bastante, provavelmente é desta que vai haver geada.
Estou bastante constipado, isto comigo só se cura com mel e bagaço.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2017 às 21:32)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e frio.

Máxima: 17.6ºC
mínima: 7.0ºC
actual: 10.3ºC


----------



## Agreste (16 Dez 2017 às 22:00)

segue a penúria aqui junto da praia... pouco para dizer.

22,2mm este mês... bem longe do necessário.

Segue-se uma semana de tempo frio mas longe da geada.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Dez 2017 às 23:12)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite
> Já não chove
> Máxima de *14,9ºC*
> Minima de *12,3ºC*
> ...



Medida para ajudar na seca o Algarve...destruir o caldeirão e monchique, pode ser que chova mais qualquer coisa por aqui Entre água e medronho venha o diabo escolha


----------



## joselamego (16 Dez 2017 às 23:23)

trovoadas disse:


> Medida para ajudar na seca o Algarve...destruir o caldeirão e monchique, pode ser que chova mais qualquer coisa por aqui Entre água e medronho venha o diabo escolha


O caldeirão é de facto uma barreira enorme...........

7,2°C atuais 
Pressão a 1026 hPa 
66% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2017 às 23:30)

Boas,
Tal é o vendaval de Nordeste que para aqui vai, mas lá acalmou um pouco agora do nada tal como apareceu. Já estragou a mínima. 
Ainda assim, foi batida, acabou por ser de *1,6ºC*

Agora sigo com *5,3ºC*. Bela subida


----------



## joselamego (17 Dez 2017 às 13:00)

Bom dia 
Mínima de 5,2°C
Temperatura atual de 10,7°C
1029 hPa 
56% HR 
Céu limpo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Dez 2017 às 19:00)

Boas, 
Mais um dia de sol, alguma frescura 
Máxima de 11,7°C
Mínima de 5,2°C
Temperatura atual de 8,3°C 
Pressão a 1030 hPa 
61% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (17 Dez 2017 às 20:58)

Boa Noite,
A mínima acabou por ser negativa porque o vento acalmou. Dia de sol e temperatura fresca, ao sol está-se bem!
Máx:* 13,7ºC*
Min: *-0,4ºC*

Agora estão *1,1ºC* com vento nulo.


----------



## joselamego (18 Dez 2017 às 13:02)

Boa tarde, 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 5,1°C
Temperatura atual de 11,0°C
Pressão a 1030 hPa 
58% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Dez 2017 às 18:08)

Boa noite 
Máxima de 11,3°C
Atual de 8,7°C
Pressão a 1030 hPa 
60% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Dez 2017 às 22:29)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo com algum frio.

Máxima: 16.1ºC
mínima: 7.2ºC
actual: 7.9ºC


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2017 às 17:56)

Boas, 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 15,8°C
Atual de 12,4°C
68% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2017 às 19:15)

Boa Noite,
Notável subida da máxima hoje, ainda assim, a mínima foi negativa. Mal o sol se põe arrefece logo de repente.
Máx: *18,8ºC*
Min: *-0,7ºC*

Sigo com *3,4ºC* e 77% hr


----------



## Torto 21 (19 Dez 2017 às 20:52)

Ora então boa noite,
Dia algo ameno, as temperaturas máximas andaram na casa dos 14/15°c.
A minha constipação já esta curada, isto não há nada como o meu remédio natural, bagaço e mel caseiros.


----------



## Torto 21 (19 Dez 2017 às 21:04)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Notável subida da máxima hoje, ainda assim, a mínima foi negativa. Mal o sol se põe arrefece logo de repente.
> Máx: *18,8ºC*
> Min: *-0,7ºC*
> ...


Eu hoje andei de manga curta, mas de manhã estava fresco por isso fiz uma corrida de 10 km e umas flexões.
É que nem cogumelos há nos campos, que miséria.


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2017 às 22:24)

Boa noite 
Amanhã vou de viagem até norte (férias)mas seguirei a minha estação Neatmo pela app do telemóvel , darei dados e previsões aqui de Monchique ....
Temperatura atual de 9,6°C
65% hr
............................................
Voltarei dia 2 janeiro 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Dez 2017 às 22:47)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e solinho bom para aquecer. 

Máxima: 17.7ºC
mínima: 6.0ºC
actual: 10.1ºC

Ena, o GFS diz que vai chover na véspera de Natal. 



joselamego disse:


> Boa noite
> Amanhã vou de viagem até norte (férias)mas seguirei a minha estação Neatmo pela app do telemóvel , darei dados e previsões aqui de Monchique ....
> Temperatura atual de 9,6°C
> 65% hr
> ...



Uma boa viagem e boas festas e porta-te bem.


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2017 às 22:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e solinho bom para aquecer.
> 
> Máxima: 17.7ºC
> mínima: 6.0ºC
> ...



Lá não bebo medronho...
Obrigado Algarvio !
Boas festas!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2017 às 23:02)

Portagem, Serra de São Mamede: -3°C. Algum gelo nos carros.


----------



## joselamego (20 Dez 2017 às 08:52)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 6,5°C









Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2017 às 12:54)

Torto 21 disse:


> Eu hoje andei de manga curta, mas de manhã estava fresco por isso fiz uma corrida de 10 km e umas flexões.
> É que nem cogumelos há nos campos, que miséria.


Nem cogumelos, nem espargos que gosto tanto, nem erva, nem nada. Isto está mesmo mau...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2017 às 13:06)

Bom dia ou tarde para quem já almoçou 
Mais uma manhã fria e com geada, principalmente nos locais mais expostos. Fotos de geada bem grande só mesmo fora da vila.
Mínima de *-2,4ºC*
Ficam algumas tiradas de manhã perto de casa:

















E uma foto, tirada ontem...Caudal do rio extremamente fraco para a altura em que estamos e que pelo o que dizem ainda não chega à barragem. 





Sigo com *15,2ºC*


----------



## trovoadas (20 Dez 2017 às 13:41)

Boas! 
Segunda fiz um tour pelo Alentejo Ourique-Beja-Aljustrel e o cenário consegue ser pior do que aquilo que o imaginário alcança...Acho que a maioria dos Portugueses não está bem a ver a gravidade da actual seca. Pelo o que vi e a continuar assim poucos ou nenhuns sobreiros/azinheiras vão aguentar e até eucaliptos e pinheiros estão a secar. A recuperação dos pastos está muito lenta e em muitos sitios praticamente inexistente. Água nos terrenos e cursos de água é uma miragem.
Acho que nem o Alqueva vai aguentar a menos que venha aí o diluvio do noé.


----------



## joselamego (20 Dez 2017 às 16:47)

Boas,
Segundo minha estação Netatmo 
................
Máxima de 14,6°C
Mínima de 8,4°C
Temperatura atual de 13,8°C
Pressão a 1032 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Dez 2017 às 08:29)

Bom dia 
Segundo a minha neatmo .......
............................
Mínima de 7,5°C
Atual 7,7°C
1034 hPa 
65% HR 
Céu limpo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Dez 2017 às 21:18)

Boa noite 
APP netatmo 
......................
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 16,2°C
Atual de 9,9°C
74% HR 
Pressão a 1038 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Dez 2017 às 21:24)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e noite fria.

Máxima: 16.5ºC
mínima: 5.8ºC


----------



## joralentejano (22 Dez 2017 às 00:51)

Boa noite,
Estes últimos dias têm sido resumidos a manhãs geladas e tardes de primavera.
Máx: *18,2°C *
Min: *-0,8°C*

Sigo neste momento com *0,2°C*  e 80% HR


----------



## joselamego (22 Dez 2017 às 10:30)

Bom dia 
APP neatmo 
.................
Céu limpo 
Temperatura mínima de 7,9°C
Atual de 13,5°C
Pressão a 1038 hPa 
58% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Dez 2017 às 13:13)

Tocam as sirenes do quartel na cidade...





16,6ºC e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Dez 2017 às 15:10)

Boa Tarde,
Mais um dia de primavera! O inverno começou ontem mas ele só se mostra durante a noite e mesmo assim não é em todo o lado. 
Mínima de *-1,1ºC*

Agora sigo com *19,3ºC *


----------



## joralentejano (23 Dez 2017 às 13:13)

Boas,
Por cá amanheceu com nevoeiro mas entretanto já se dissipou. O dia segue com sol e alguma neblina.
Mínima de *-0,5°C *
Agora estão *15,4°C*

No Baixo Alentejo e no vale do Sado ás 12h havia estações com temperaturas inferiores a 10°C. O satélite mostra nevoeiro por lá.
Beja era a mais baixa com apenas 5,2°C


----------



## Agreste (23 Dez 2017 às 18:13)

saudades disto...

estou na vila e o ambiente em casa é de congelador. Arrefecimento rápido assim que cai o sol.


----------



## Sanxito (23 Dez 2017 às 19:27)

Boa noite. 
Estou pelas Ermidas do Sado até segunda feira. Hoje de viagem para cá a temperatura foi subindo até aos 16°c na zona de Alcácer do Sal, entretanto cheguei a uma zona de nevoeiro e desceu até aos 8.5°c, isto pela hora de almoço. 
O sol ainda espreitou pelas 16 mas já não teve força pra fazer subir a temperatura, tendo a máxima chegado aos 10.2°c.
Por agora sigo com 5.3°c. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Torto 21 (23 Dez 2017 às 19:39)

Boas, hoje foi mais um dia de sol, não há maneira de sairmos disto


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Dez 2017 às 20:51)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com neblina e com alguma nebulosidade ao final da tarde.

Máxima: 15.1ºC
mínima: 6.4ºC
actual: 9.6ºC

Feliz Natal a todos!


----------



## Sanxito (23 Dez 2017 às 21:25)

Por cá a temperatura vai descendo a bom ritmo, sigo com 3.6°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Dez 2017 às 23:31)

Boa noite ,
Dados de Monchique( Netatmo) 
Máxima de 15,0°C
Mínima de 8,0°C
Atual de 10°C
Pressão a 1031 hPa 
87% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Dez 2017 às 23:47)

Por aqui, já chuviscou. O radar já começa a mostrar precipitação, a sul de Faro e no Barlavento algarvio. 

Os mesoescalares estão interessantes, como o Arome que coloca ali um dilúvio a sul de Faro para a noite de amanhã.  Existe algum CAPE, quem sabe se o são Pedro não dê uma prendinha com uma trovoadazita nem que fosse só uma.


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2017 às 09:00)

Bom dia 
Segundo minha APP da neatmo 
Já choveu em Monchique 
1,4 mm acumulado de madrugada 
Temperatura atual de 10,7°C 
Pressão a 1030 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## PO@Loulé (24 Dez 2017 às 11:22)

Bom dia
Ceu encoberto sem chuva.










Boas festas


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Dez 2017 às 12:15)

Começa a aparecer algo com maior interesse a sul do Algarve...


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Dez 2017 às 12:17)

PO@Loulé disse:


> Bom dia
> Ceu encoberto sem chuva.
> 
> 
> ...


Não dá para ver as fotos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Dez 2017 às 12:49)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Não dá para ver as fotos.



Já dá, editei o post.

@PO@Loulé, para partilhar fotos através da Google Drive é necessário colocar o link obtido quando se clica em cima da foto com o botão direito e de seguida "Abrir imagem num novo separador", links directos da pré-visualização da Drive não funcionam.


----------



## MikeCT (24 Dez 2017 às 12:54)

Trovão agora em Faro, começa a chover com mais intensidade


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Dez 2017 às 13:03)

E assim de repente... Algo me diz que vai ser um dia interessante...


----------



## MikeCT (24 Dez 2017 às 13:13)

Continua a trovoada, já se ouviram uma dúzia de trovões, chuva fraca e algum vento


----------



## PO@Loulé (24 Dez 2017 às 13:17)

Daqui de Loulé dá  para ver e ouvir os raios para os lados de Faro. Ainda não chove


----------



## Teya (24 Dez 2017 às 13:18)

Bom dia e boas festas, nestes dias estou por aqui (entre Lagos e Sagres). Temperatura agradável, vento moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes e céu praticamente todo nublado desde o início da noite de ontem. O sol espreita de vez enquando, mas acho que ainda seremos brindados em breve com alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Dez 2017 às 14:02)

Já ouvi trovoada, quando andava nas compras.  Não ficava espantado se o IPMA colocasse o Algarve com aviso amarelo, não vá cair alguma chuvada e apanhar tudo desprevenido, existe instabilidade e com trovoada.


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2017 às 14:22)

Boas,
Céu nublado 
1028 hPa 
12,3°C atuais 
89% HR 
Acumulado hoje de 1,5 mm
(Dados da app neatmo )
Feliz natal !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Dez 2017 às 14:41)

Esteve animado na zona das praias. Aproveitem.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Dez 2017 às 14:57)

Sabe bem um dia assim ainda que os acumulados previstos sejam modestos e mais no litoral. A trovoada de à pouco deve ter descarregado em 0,1% do Algarve algures entre Faro-aeroporto/Gambelas/Almancil. Em Faro cidade, pelo menos mais a Norte, alguma chuva mas nada de especial.
Esperemos que a salvação chegue nos próximos já que este mês de Dezembro será muito seco e a par com os mais secos de sempre.

Votos de um Feliz e Santo Natal!


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2017 às 14:59)

*12,8mm* entre as 13h e as 14h na EMA do aeroporto de Faro.

Já deu para dar banho aos aviões.


----------



## MikeCT (24 Dez 2017 às 15:28)

AnDré disse:


> *12,8mm* entre as 13h e as 14h na EMA do aeroporto de Faro.
> 
> Já deu para dar banho aos aviões.



 E em Faro (cidade) 1.8mm, passou a célula ao lado


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Dez 2017 às 15:54)

Já deve ter caído o céu entre Faro e Olhão.


----------



## MikeCT (24 Dez 2017 às 16:01)

Está a descascar bem agora em Faro (cidade), passou de 1,8mm para 8,4mm em poucos minutos e continua a cair bem


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2017 às 16:08)




----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2017 às 16:13)

Boas,
Em Monchique para já a minha APP não avisa chuva 
Continua nos 1,5 mm acumulados de madrugada 
Temperatura atual de 12,2°C
89% HR 
Pressão a 1027 hpa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Dez 2017 às 16:19)

Caiu um raio a 5 metros de onde eu moro no jardim e logo um enorme estrondo fiquei zonzo, os carros todos apitarem mas chove pouco, luz abaixo.    (há cerca de 30 minutos)

Ia cagando-me todo.


----------



## MikeCT (24 Dez 2017 às 16:24)

Novamente chuva torrencial em Faro(cidade), 10,6mm acumulados


----------



## MikeCT (24 Dez 2017 às 16:32)

Ficam 10 segundos da minha janela,  13,2mm acumulados para já


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Dez 2017 às 16:44)

Aqui, vai chovendo mas fraco. Mas, está negro como a noite para Faro. Impressionante, como as células explodem quanto atingem terra, às vezes morrem, outras vezes explodem como hoje.

O IPMA, já colocou o Algarve sob aviso amarelo, embora seja só Faro a levar com a festa toda.  As células, para mim, estão no mar, com sorte ainda vão para Tavira e fico no meio.


----------



## MikeCT (24 Dez 2017 às 16:46)

Tem sido um dia interessante, trovoada de manhã e chuva de tarde...à noite é o tinto com o bacalhau 

15,4mm acumulados


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Dez 2017 às 18:57)

Boa tarde mais uma vez pessoal!
Um feliz Natal para todos. 

Venho apenas informar que já tenho mais de 19mm acumulados na Manta Rota, isto em cerca de meia hora. 

Parece que vem mais a caminho


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2017 às 18:59)

Dados APP Netatmo 
...........
Temperatura atual de 10,9°C
Pressão a 1027 hPa 
91% HR 
Céu nublado 
.........
Feliz natal !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Dez 2017 às 19:22)

Bela noite de Natal. 
Pela Manta Rota vou já pelos 28mm.
Isto numa hora.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Dez 2017 às 00:04)

O dia termina com 33mm na Manta Rota. 

O mês de dezembro segue com 70mm. 
Não me posso queixar...


----------



## MikeCT (25 Dez 2017 às 10:08)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> O dia termina com 33mm na Manta Rota.
> 
> O mês de dezembro segue com 70mm.
> Não me posso queixar...



Bem melhor que em Faro (cidade) que o acumulado de Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro junto está nos 67,2 mm

Ontem 16,2mm e de madrugada mais 3mm...praticamente caíram em 12h 1/3 do que choveu nos últimos 3 meses.


----------



## Rajujas (25 Dez 2017 às 12:07)

Feliz Natal meus caros!

Aqui próximo de Lagos, fui brindado com uns aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes, na última meia hora. Entretanto já abrandaram em intensidade.


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2017 às 12:37)

Boas,
Feliz natal !
................
Dados APP neatmo 
......
Mínima de 9,0°C
Temperatura atual de 12,9°C
Pressão a 1025 hPa 
82% hr
Céu muito nublado 
......

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Dez 2017 às 14:25)

Por aquí na madrugada caíram mais 10mm. 

43mm até agora neste evento.


----------



## StormRic (25 Dez 2017 às 15:19)

PO@Loulé disse:


> Bom dia
> Ceu encoberto sem chuva.
> 
> 
> ...





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Já dá, editei o post.
> 
> @PO@Loulé, para partilhar fotos através da Google Drive é necessário colocar o link obtido quando se clica em cima da foto com o botão direito e de seguida "Abrir imagem num novo separador", links directos da pré-visualização da Drive não funcionam.



Ainda não consigo ver as fotos


----------



## frederico (25 Dez 2017 às 16:31)

Foi melhor que nada no entanto os eventos ficaram genericamente localizados em torno da cidade de Faro, de Tavira e de Cacela. Na serra do Caldeirao e no Nordeste, onde faz tanta falta chover, pouco ou nada. 

Para os proximos tempos os modelos indiciam uma mudanca de padrao, com o anticiclone a descer um pouco. Isto implicara chuva a norte de Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela e continuacao da seca a Sul. Nao se vislumbra instabilidade a sudoeste de Sagres.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Dez 2017 às 17:04)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda não consigo ver as fotos



O @PO@Loulé deve tê-las removido...


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Dez 2017 às 20:44)

Boa noite,
Por aqui alguma chuva em geral fraca e nevoeiro cerrado.
Boas festas.


----------



## PO@Loulé (25 Dez 2017 às 20:53)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O @PO@Loulé deve tê-las removido...



Boas!

Nao removi apenas nao consigo publicar. Fiz essa primeira tentativa atraves do google drive. Estou a usar um telemovel samsung android e tentei simular o botao direito do rato para abrir a imagem em novo separador mas apenas aparece link e confome indicado nao funciona. Outra situação é  que nao consigo reduzir a foto para a resolução recomendada de 800x600

Qual a melhor forma para postar uma foto? 

Loulé  com algumas nuvens todo o dia mas sem chuva

Obrigado


----------



## PO@Loulé (25 Dez 2017 às 20:54)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O @PO@Loulé deve tê-las removido...



Boas!

Nao removi apenas nao consigo publicar. Fiz essa primeira tentativa atraves do google drive. Estou a usar um telemovel samsung android e tentei simular o botao direito do rato para abrir a imagem em novo separador mas apenas aparece link e confome indicado nao funciona. Outra situação é  que nao consigo reduzir a foto para a resolução recomendada de 800x600

Qual a melhor forma para postar uma foto? 

Loulé  com algumas nuvens todo o dia mas sem chuva

Obrigado


----------



## comentador (25 Dez 2017 às 21:36)

Boa noite, continuação de bom Natal a todos os membros.

O bom presente de Natal foi a chuva que esta tarde caiu pelo Alentejo e agora chove novamente. Embora pouca mas já é um bom presente.


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2017 às 23:15)

Boa noite 
Já chove em Monchique 
12,0°C
94% HR 
1025 hPa 
Acumulado 0,2 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (25 Dez 2017 às 23:18)

Boas,
De volta ao Alentejo e a frente rendeu *2.5mm*  Nem 1 hora durou.
Ainda hoje na viagem Setúbal-Arronches, não vi um único curso de água a correr e a erva, tirando nas bermas das estradas, não existe, aquilo que existe é "tapete", de nada serve. É uma tristeza realmente o estado em que isto está.
*31mm *acumulados este mês, e venham mais restos das frentes dos próximos dias.

Tatual: *9,4ºC*


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2017 às 23:18)

Continua a chuva em Monchique 
1,4 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Dez 2017 às 10:24)

Boas,
Nevoeiro e 6ºc.


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2017 às 11:27)

Bom dia 
( APP Netatmo )
Céu nublado 
Temperatura mínima de 8,5° C
Atual de 11,3°C
87% HR 
Acumulado hoje de 0,4 mm
Dia 25 dez acumulado de 2,8 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Torto 21 (26 Dez 2017 às 12:16)

Ontem choveu pouco, e hoje até agora nada!


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Dez 2017 às 17:56)

Chove fraco, com algum vento à mistura.
Nevoeiro denso também.


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2017 às 18:14)

Boas,
Céu nublado 
Máxima de 12,4°C
Temperatura atual de 10,7°C
1023 hPa 
84% HR 
0,4 mm acumulados hoje 
Ontem ( 2,8 mm)
...........
Dados APP neatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (26 Dez 2017 às 18:36)

Boas,
Já choveu fraco por aqui. Ainda deu para fazer pingar os telhados.
Não espero mais que 5mm nesta frente.

*9,0ºC*


----------



## comentador (26 Dez 2017 às 20:09)

Boa noite,

Num monte próximo de Alvalade Sado, acumulou 6,6 mm durante o dia de ontem. Sem dúvida um bom presente de Natal. Esta manhã já as ervas e as searas verdejavam com mais intensidade.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Dez 2017 às 20:29)

Chuva miudinha mas persistente, o vento é moderado.
*0.6mm 
8,8ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Dez 2017 às 20:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Chuva miudinha mas persistente, o vento é moderado.
> *0.6mm
> 8,8ºC*


Mesmo assim, tem estado a chuviscar há mais de 2 horas por aqui.
Bem, o radar pifou
Afinal já regressou.


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2017 às 20:55)

Boas,
Está chuviscar em Monchique 
11,0°C atuais 
1023 hPa 
92% HR 
0,5 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Dez 2017 às 20:57)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e aborrecido. 

Máxima: 16.0ºC
mínima: 9.6ºC

Bom, a chuva por aqui, foi quase uma miragem e só caiu 2 mm, desta vez choveu tudo ao lado e fiquei no meio. Para a próxima, vou vingar-me e só vai chover aqui. 

Quero o sol, adoro o sol e não gosto destes dias nublados de palha.


----------



## Torto 21 (26 Dez 2017 às 21:01)

Chegou hoje o meu pluviometro, vamos lá ver se é de confiança.
Acusa neste momento 2,4mm de chuva e está bastante nevoeiro.
Continua a chuva fraca persistente.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Dez 2017 às 21:47)

O vento vai aumentando e bem de intensidade...
A estação do Spidervv, já registou uma rajada de 60km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Dez 2017 às 21:51)

Correcto, tem havido algumas rajadas por aqui. Chuvisco batido a vento, com 10,4ºC. Média de vento atual de 40 km/h.


----------



## Agreste (26 Dez 2017 às 22:10)

junto da praia estou completamente à margem, está uma noite boa, não está frio.

algum vento mas sem muita importância.


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2017 às 22:12)

Continua a chuviscar 
0,7 mm acumulado 
11,1°C
Pressão a 1022 hPa 
92% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (26 Dez 2017 às 23:14)

A chuva miudinha persiste, acumulado de *1.4mm* até ao momento. O vento está forte!
A frente está com bom aspeto, veremos o que rende.


----------



## Torto 21 (26 Dez 2017 às 23:22)

Por aqui vou com 3,6mm, nevoeiro e vento moderado a forte, em suma uma bela noite de inverno
Como dizem os brasileiros: é disto que o povo gosta hein


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2017 às 23:40)

Continua a chuva , agora fraca 
11,8°C 
91% HR 
Pressão a 1022 hPa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Dez 2017 às 23:48)

Frente prestes a entrar aqui...
Chuva moderada e vento forte agora


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 08:48)

Bom dia 
Choveu durante a noite 
Acumulados de 11,3 mm
11,9° C temperatura atual 
Pressão a 1021 hPa 
94% HR 
( Dados da app neatmo )

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 11:23)

Boas,céu nublado 
Já choveu à pouco 
12,2 mm acumulado hoje 
Temperatura atual de 12,5°C
Pressão a 1021 hPa 
93% HR 
( Dados da app Netatmo )

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Dez 2017 às 11:28)

Boas,
A estação do IPMA de Portalegre( cidade), acumulou 19mm no evento, nada mau...
O dia segue com o céu nublado, abertas e o vento a soprar com intensidade.
Mais para o fim do dia deve chover novamente.


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 18:12)

Boas, 
Céu nublado 
Máxima de 12,9°C
Atual de 11,8°C
Pressão a 1022 hPa 
91% HR 
Acumulado de hoje ( 12,4 mm)
..................
Dados APP da Neatmo

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 20:38)

Boa noite 
Está chover em Monchique 
11,9°C
Pressão a 1022 hPa 
94% HR 
0,6 mm atuais 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Dez 2017 às 21:11)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite
> Está chover em Monchique
> 11,9°C
> Pressão a 1022 hPa
> ...


Boas,
Por aqui também está a chuviscar, tudo molhado... nevoeiro também.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Dez 2017 às 21:26)

Boa Noite,
Bem, enquanto Portalegre registou com a frente 19mm, aqui registei *4.8mm*. Foi notável o enfraquecimento da frente à medida que progredia para sul e o efeito da serra de S. Mamede. Apesar do acumulado não ser nada de especial, está tudo bem regado e com o acumulado mais elevado na serra o aumento do caudal do rio é significativo.  O dia resumiu-se a sol com algumas nuvens. 

Neste momento, morrinha e* 9,5ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 23:30)

Chove em Monchique 
12,3°C
3,3 mm 
Total de hoje (17,2 mm) 
96% HR 
Pressão a 1022 hPa 
(Dados da app da neatmo)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2017 às 00:49)

Continua a chuva fraca 
Total do dia 27 dez ( 20,6 mm)

2,6 mm acumulado desde meia noite


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2017 às 02:01)

Notável o efeito da orografia da serra de S. Mamede no radar. Esta chuva é sempre boa nas zonas montanhosas.
Aqui vai chuviscando. Desde a meia noite, apenas *0.4mm *
Destaque para o vento forte, sigo com *12,5ºC*. Bela subida...


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2017 às 09:26)

Bom dia
Por Monchique está chuva fraca 
Acumulado desde meia noite de 10,2 mm
Temperatura atual de 12,5°C
96% HR 
Pressão a 1022 hPa 
( Dados da app da Neatmo) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Dez 2017 às 10:21)

Boas,
Mais um dia semelhante aos anteriores, muito nevoeiro e chuva fraca/ chuviscos, esteve toda a noite assim.


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2017 às 11:11)

Boas,
Continua a chuva fraca 
13 mm acumulado 
13,2°C de temperatura 
96% HR 
(Dados da app da Neatmo)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2017 às 12:59)

Boas,
Chuva miudinha toda a noite e manhã. O que conta é que vá chovendo, já está tudo bem regado  Continua a ser notável o efeito da orografia da serra no radar.

Continua a chover com *13,7°C *e o vento é moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2017 às 13:32)

Boas,
Chuva fraca 
Acumulados desde meia noite de 12,5 mm
13,5°C graus 
Pressão a 1023 hPa 
96% HR 
(APP Neatmo)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2017 às 16:24)

Boas,
13,2°C atuais 
Continua a chuviscar 
14,3 mm acumulado 
(Dados da app da Neatmo)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2017 às 20:14)

Já não chove 
Céu nublado 
Acumulado de hoje 15,5 mm
12,3°C de temperatura 
95% HR 
Pressão a 1024 hPa 
(aap Neatmo)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2017 às 20:19)

Por aqui, o sol ainda espreitou durante a tarde mas foi pouco tempo. Agora esteve a chover novamente mas que entretanto já parou. Já não deverá chover mais até ao final do ano a não ser com os restos da frente de dia 31. Bom caudal que o rio tem portanto deverá ter chovido bem para a serra, a ver se é desta que chega alguma coisa à barragem, já lá vão 7 meses sem receber uma pinga de água. 

Neste momento, a temperatura está estagnada nos *12,7ºC*
100% hr


----------



## Torto 21 (28 Dez 2017 às 20:24)

Boa noite, por aqui 17mm hoje, estou a tentar ver o acumulado de ontem mas a estação não indica, vou ver o que se passa.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Dez 2017 às 22:52)

Chuvisca novamente, com nevoeiro cerrado, mal consigo ver a iluminação pública.
100%hr e cerca de 11°c.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Dez 2017 às 23:05)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com períodos de nublado e nada mais. 

Máxima: 19.0ºC
mínima: 11.6ºC


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2017 às 07:58)

Bom dia 
Chuviscou de madrugada por Monchique 
0,7 mm 
Temperatura atual de 12,4°C
Pressão a 1027 hPa 
95% HR 
Céu nublado 
Ontem o acumulado foi de 15,5 mm
( Dados da App Neatmo)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Dez 2017 às 10:46)

Boas,
Mais um dia com nevoeiro e chuva fraca/chuvisco.
A estação do IPMA já leva quase 2mm.
Grão a grão enche a galinha o papo.


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2017 às 13:52)

Boas, 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
15,1°C
79% HR 
Ainda caiu um aguaceiro de manhã , fez acumular 1,1 mm hoje 
Pressão a 1028 hPa 
(Dados da app Neatmo)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (29 Dez 2017 às 18:09)

Boa Noite,
Por aqui dia de céu nublado e alguns chuviscos. Entretanto, estive em Portalegre e por lá a chuva fraca foi constante, algo perfeitamente normal nestas situações. Está tudo bem regado e finalmente os campos começam a ganhar cor, as ribeiras correm bastante bem porque nascem na serra.  Obviamente que se dependessem da chuva que cai nestas zonas mais baixas estariam secas como é o caso da ribeira de Algalé (afluente do rio Caia) no caminho para Elvas.
Os acumulados de hoje mostram a diferença:
Portalegre: *2.4mm*
Portalegre (cidade): *1.9mm*

Por aqui, o acumulado é de *0.4mm *

Neste momento sigo com* 13,6ºC* e céu muito nublado.


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2017 às 21:58)

Boas,
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Acumulado hoje de 1,1 mm
Temperatura atual de 11,2°C
Máxima de 15,8°C
Pressão a 1029 hPa 
85% HR 
(APP da Netatmo)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Dez 2017 às 22:18)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia nublado e aborrecido.  Quando volta o sol em todo o seu esplendor. Prefiro sol do que estes dias que nem chove nem faz sol. 

Máxima: 19.5ºC
mínima: 12.7ºC

Embora, aqui tenha chovido quase nada e hoje andei a regar as favas, a chuva que caiu na véspera de Natal ainda regou alguma coisa no Sotavento.

Mês mais seco que Novembro por aqui, em Novembro choveu 33 mm, este choveu 20 mm.


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2017 às 22:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, mais um dia nublado e aborrecido.  Quando volta o sol em todo o seu esplendor. Prefiro sol do que estes dias que nem chove nem faz sol.
> 
> Máxima: 19.5ºC
> mínima: 12.7ºC
> ...


Em Monchique este mês tive mais  efeito da orografia serrana ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Dez 2017 às 22:29)

joselamego disse:


> Em Monchique este mês tive mais  efeito da orografia serrana !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Pudera, a Serra de Monchique é como o eucalipto seca tudo.  Fica provado que só as cut-off's beneficiam o Sotavento algarvio e aquela na véspera de Natal foi boa, mas passou aqui ao lado. Para a próxima, vai ser só para mim e o resto não vê nada.


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2017 às 22:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Pudera, a Serra de Monchique é como o eucalipto seca tudo.  Fica provado que só as cut-off's beneficiam o Sotavento algarvio e aquela na véspera de Natal foi boa, mas passou aqui ao lado. Para a próxima, vai ser só para mim e o resto não vê nada.



Bom ano novo ! Que o Algarve , Alentejo e todo o país seja bafejado pela chuva ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Dez 2017 às 22:54)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Por aqui dia de céu nublado e alguns chuviscos. Entretanto, estive em Portalegre e por lá a chuva fraca foi constante, algo perfeitamente normal nestas situações. Está tudo bem regado e finalmente os campos começam a ganhar cor, as ribeiras correm bastante bem porque nascem na serra.  Obviamente que se dependessem da chuva que cai nestas zonas mais baixas estariam secas como é o caso da ribeira de Algalé (afluente do rio Caia) no caminho para Elvas.
> Os acumulados de hoje mostram a diferença:
> Portalegre: *2.4mm*
> ...


Ao fim de meses e meses, a estação de Portalegre finalmente voltou hoje a registar precipitação.
O acumulado deve ter sido superior visto que a estação só começou a registar a partir das 5 da manhã.
A chuva destes dias acabou por "dar" alguma vida às ribeiras, mas mesmo assim longe do normal para a época do ano.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Dez 2017 às 23:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Para a próxima, vai ser só para mim e o resto não vê nada.


Mais nada!!  Oxalá que, quando vier uma cut-off seja daquelas que dão bastante chuva dias e dias seguidos e que beneficie o sul todo. 
______


Davidmpb disse:


> Ao fim de meses e meses, a estação de Portalegre finalmente voltou hoje a registar precipitação.
> O acumulado deve ter sido superior visto que a estação só começou a registar a partir das 5 da manhã.
> A chuva destes dias acabou por "dar" alguma vida às ribeiras, mas mesmo assim longe do normal para a época do ano.


Sim, provavelmente visto as diferenças de uma estação para a outra serem, por vezes, notáveis.
Chuva apenas boa para os solos, de resto, tal como disse não é suficiente e o maior problema é não ser generalizada. O que será do Alentejo se não chover como deve de ser? Pois, o Alqueva não chega a toda a gente e as barragens continuam na mesma. É de referir que neste momento, o mais preocupante é a situação hidrológica.
*39.4mm* este mês e com os restos da frente de dia 31 ainda deve ir aos 40mm. 
*93.8mm *no ano hidrológico.

E por esta região sul fora o que não deve faltar são acumulados tristes como este.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Dez 2017 às 00:25)

joralentejano disse:


> Mais nada!!  Oxalá que, quando vier uma cut-off seja daquelas que dão bastante chuva dias e dias seguidos e que beneficie o sul todo.
> ______
> 
> Sim, provavelmente visto as diferenças de uma estação para a outra serem, por vezes, notáveis.
> ...


Há zonas ainda pior com 20,30mm, muito mal vai isto.
Aqui anda entre os 70/80mm ainda deve aumentar mais um pouco no dia 31.
Não espero qualquer desagravamento da seca no relatório do IPMA.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Dez 2017 às 11:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Pudera, a Serra de Monchique é como o eucalipto seca tudo.  Fica provado que só as cut-off's beneficiam o Sotavento algarvio e aquela na véspera de Natal foi boa, mas passou aqui ao lado. Para a próxima, vai ser só para mim e o resto não vê nada.


Já não temos cut'off's, frentes, pós- frontais, nada! Só nos resta o deserto! Mesmo para Monchique os acumulados são escassos. Ainda bem que o turismo vai bem porque a nível agrícola e florestal, a continuar assim, vamos bater no fundo. A alfarroba já está a 12 a arroba e deve subir mais mas só para quem tiver


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2017 às 11:22)

trovoadas disse:


> Já não temos cut'off's, frentes, pós- frontais, nada! Só nos resta o deserto! Mesmo para Monchique os acumulados são escassos. Ainda bem que o turismo vai bem porque a nível agrícola e florestal, a continuar assim, vamos bater no fundo. A alfarroba já está a 12 a arroba e deve subir mais mas só para quem tiver


É verdade que em Monchique tem chovido menos de que anos anteriores, mas mesmo assim mais do que o restante Algarve ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2017 às 11:25)

Bom dia 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Mínima de 9,2°C
Temperatura atual de 14,0°C
Pressão a 1030 hPa 
83% HR 
(Dados da app neatmo)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (30 Dez 2017 às 13:06)

Bom dia,
O dia começou com nevoeiro, a quantidade de humidade era tanta que estava tudo molhado, mais parecia que tinha chovido. Até ao momento, céu nublado e o sol de vez em quando lá tenta espreitar, temperatura bem agradável. 
Fotos tiradas hoje de manhã, neste momento está tudo com melhor cara:





Da última vez que postei uma foto deste açude, mal corria:








Uma foto das nuvens baixas que cobriam a serra, os campos vão ficando mais verdes:




Em zonas mais húmidas junto à ribeira, o verde destaca-se muito mais:








Ribeira de Arronches:




Finalmente esta levada corre decentemente:




___________

Neste momento sigo com *15,8ºC* e 90% de hr. Por vezes, chego a sentir calor.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2017 às 13:12)

trovoadas disse:


> Já não temos cut'off's, frentes, pós- frontais, nada! Só nos resta o deserto! Mesmo para Monchique os acumulados são escassos. Ainda bem que o turismo vai bem porque a nível agrícola e florestal, a continuar assim, vamos bater no fundo. *A alfarroba já está a 12 a arroba e deve subir mais mas só para quem tiver*



Cala-te que eu vendi a 5.50 € a arroba, agora está a 10 aonde vendi.  Tenho uma alfarroba atravessada na garganta.  Não me digas, que tens para vender?  Normalmente, nos anos anteriores, quando chovia o preço baixava sempre. Ainda lembrou-me do meu avô, vender alfarrobas a 450 paus, agora estão entre 2000 e 2400 paus, deve andar às voltas dentro do caixão. 

Se continuar assim, para o ano, vendemos a 20 euros a arroba, não sei é aonde vou apanhá-las.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Dez 2017 às 18:28)

Boas,
Máxima bem amena por aqui, foi de *17,1ºC*
Neste momento, *9,1ºC* com 91% hr. O lado mais húmido da rua começa a ficar molhado, mesmo bons estes dias de humidade, assim, a chuva que cai não é em vão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2017 às 20:41)

Boas, por aqui, dia com sol e primaveril, que maravilha. Finalmente! 

Máxima: 20.5ºC
mínima: 11.0ºC

Tavira, teve uns fantásticos 22.7ºC de máxima. 

Bom Ano a todos! Que seja um excelente ano para todos. Boas entradas, com muito champanhe, saúde e tudo o resto.


----------



## MikeCT (30 Dez 2017 às 21:28)

trovoadas disse:


> Já não temos cut'off's, frentes, pós- frontais, nada! Só nos resta o deserto! Mesmo para Monchique os acumulados são escassos. Ainda bem que o turismo vai bem porque a nível agrícola e florestal, a continuar assim, vamos bater no fundo. A alfarroba já está a 12 a arroba e deve subir mais mas só para quem tiver



Trovoadas onde vais vender a alfarroba a 12 euros, que tenho algumas toneladas guardadas


----------



## MikeCT (30 Dez 2017 às 21:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Cala-te que eu vendi a 5.50 € a arroba, agora está a 10 aonde vendi.  Tenho uma alfarroba atravessada na garganta.  Não me digas, que tens para vender?  Normalmente, nos anos anteriores, quando chovia o preço baixava sempre. Ainda lembrou-me do meu avô, vender alfarrobas a 450 paus, agora estão entre 2000 e 2400 paus, deve andar às voltas dentro do caixão.
> 
> Se continuar assim, para o ano, vendemos a 20 euros a arroba, não sei é aonde vou apanhá-las.



Para o ano cai para os 4 euros e vai haver pouca

Hoje por Faro (cidade) 20,1ºC e na baixa a malta de t-shirt nas esplanadas. Summer is back


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2017 às 21:40)

Boas,
Temperatura atual de 11,4°C
87% HR 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Pressão a 1027 hPa 
(Aap Netatmo) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2017 às 23:01)

MikeCT disse:


> Trovoadas onde vais vender a alfarroba a 12 euros, que tenho algumas toneladas guardadas



Já sei, aonde tens guardadas é aí na avenida, passei no outro dia por aí e cheirou-me logo a alfarrobas.   O meu olfacto não falha.


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2017 às 23:59)

Boa noite, *de Évora
*
Halo lunar 22º observado *hoje* às *22:04*.
Movimento das nuvens altas de SW para NE.
(Constelação de Orion e Ermida de S.Brás na imagem)


----------



## frederico (31 Dez 2017 às 03:50)

trovoadas disse:


> Já não temos cut'off's, frentes, pós- frontais, nada! Só nos resta o deserto! Mesmo para Monchique os acumulados são escassos. Ainda bem que o turismo vai bem porque a nível agrícola e florestal, a continuar assim, vamos bater no fundo. A alfarroba já está a 12 a arroba e deve subir mais mas só para quem tiver



Trovoadas na serra de Aracena e na serra algarvia a tarde... penso que a ultima vez foi em Setembro de 2014. Granizo com trovoada a mistura na Primavera? Acho que ha 20 anos que nao se ve nada assim. Dias de ceu cerrado com chuviscos no Outono e no Inverno, nem ve-los. Nevoeiros em Julho e Agosto com chuviscos, nada. Semanas seguidas com nebulosidade convectiva na serra na Primavera, onde estao?

O que temos? Nortada quente semanas a fio no Verao, para queimar a vegetacao, semanas seguidas sem uma nuvem no ceu, um sueste humido no Inverno que se entranha nos ossos (em 2004-2005 foram meses seguidos disso no Inverno), minimas insuportaveis de Junho a Setembro,  este ano maximas tipicas da Arabia Saudita no Alentejo.

Algo mudou no comportamento do Anticiclone.


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2017 às 09:29)

Bom dia 
Céu parcialmente nublado, com abertas 
Mínima de 10,2°C
Temperatura atual de 11,7°C
Pressão a 1029 hPa 
90% HR 
( AAP Neatmo)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (31 Dez 2017 às 12:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Pudera, a Serra de Monchique é como o eucalipto seca tudo.  Fica provado que só as cut-off's beneficiam o Sotavento algarvio e aquela na véspera de Natal foi boa, mas passou aqui ao lado. Para a próxima, vai ser só para mim e o resto não vê nada.


Já não temos cut'off's, frentes, pós- frontais, nada! Só nos resta o deserto! Mesmo para Monchique os acumulados são escassos. Ainda bem que o turismo vai bem porque a nível agrícola e florestal, a continuar assim, vamos bater no fundo. A alfarroba já está a 12 a arroba e deve subir mais mas só para quem tiver


frederico disse:


> Trovoadas na serra de Aracena e na serra algarvia a tarde... penso que a ultima vez foi em Setembro de 2014. Granizo com trovoada a mistura na Primavera? Acho que ha 20 anos que nao se ve nada assim. Dias de ceu cerrado com chuviscos no Outono e no Inverno, nem ve-los. Nevoeiros em Julho e Agosto com chuviscos, nada. Semanas seguidas com nebulosidade convectiva na serra na Primavera, onde estao?
> 
> O que temos? Nortada quente semanas a fio no Verao, para queimar a vegetacao, semanas seguidas sem uma nuvem no ceu, um sueste humido no Inverno que se entranha nos ossos (em 2004-2005 foram meses seguidos disso no Inverno), minimas insuportaveis de Junho a Setembro,  este ano maximas tipicas da Arabia Saudita no Alentejo.
> 
> Algo mudou no comportamento do Anticiclone.



Como resultado estamos a perder montado a um velocidade incrível! Não sou especialista mas estimo que daqui a 10 anos a continuar a este ritmo pouco deve restar. Em todo lado e inclusive nas encostas voltadas a norte, que até aqui escapavam mais ou menos, os ecossistemas estão a regredir. 
Nem as alfarrobeiras aguentam mesmo vindos de um ano normal em termos de precipitação. 
Acho que temos de estar cientes que um ano normal de precipitação já não quer dizer nada se depois temos 6 meses de Verão e temperaturas sempre acima da média.

Quanto a este mês de Dezembro parece-me óbvio que foi reposta a normalidade face ao que tem acontecido nos últimos 5 anos (o ano passado foi a excepção no que toca ao Algarve, curiosamente ano de seca no Norte), ou seja, chuva a norte e seca no sul (aqui generalizo só para se ter a ideia porque no centro a recuperação ainda não foi óbvia).
Resumindo regressámos ao mesmo padrão de à 2 anos atrás e dos anteriores. O último ano decente foi 2010/2011, já distante portanto.


----------



## trovoadas (31 Dez 2017 às 13:59)

MikeCT disse:


> Trovoadas onde vais vender a alfarroba a 12 euros, que tenho algumas toneladas guardadas


Espera mais um pouco a ver  se sobe
Ouvi conversas que já se transacionava o "ouro negro" a 12 inclusive um tio meu mas provavelmente as fontes não são fidedignas.


----------



## RedeMeteo (31 Dez 2017 às 14:00)

Chuva fraca em Marvão:
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-tempo-real-marvao/
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/webcam-marvao-2/


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Dez 2017 às 14:17)

Já passou a frente, deu chuva fraca, por breves momentos moderada com algum vento.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Dez 2017 às 14:57)

Boas,
Esta frente da treta rendeu *0.4mm *
O total mensal nem aos 40mm chegou, que desgraça. O ano acaba a demonstrar ao que se resumiu, *39.8mm* no total mensal.
O ano despede-se com cerca de* 350mm* no total.

Neste momento o sol já espreita, sigo com *11,9ºC* e vento moderado de NNW.
___________
Apesar de 2017 ter sido marcado pela pior seca, tenho a destacar um evento convectivo bastante interessante ocorrido a 24 de Maio, uma das maiores trovoadas que alguma vez vi, não em termos de precipitação mas sim das constantes descargas elétricas, foi brutal!
Lá encontrei alguns registos para relembrar:









Alguns videos...

*Um bom ano de 2018 com muita saúde que é o mais essencial!  Que 2018 traga muita coisa boa em todos os sentidos, cumprimentos!! *


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2017 às 14:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Esta frente da treta rendeu *0.4mm *
> O total mensal nem aos 40mm chegou, que desgraça. O ano acaba a demonstrar ao que se resumiu, *39.8mm* no total mensal.
> O ano despede-se com cerca de* 350mm* no total.
> ...


Bom ano ! Que traga mais chuva , alivie a seca e traga sorrisos, abraços e saúde ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (31 Dez 2017 às 15:01)

joselamego disse:


> Bom ano ! Que traga mais chuva , alivie a seca e traga sorrisos, abraços e saúde !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Muito Obrigado!!
Abraço


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2017 às 15:01)

Boas,
Céu com poucas nuvens 
Temperatura atual de 15,0°C
Pressão a 1029 hPa 
75% HR 
(Dados APP neatmo) 
...................................
Feliz ano novo ! 
Saúde, paz, amor...
Muita chuva, tempestades, trovoada!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2017 às 15:57)

Boas, 
Está chuviscar em Monchique 
0,3 mm 
Temperatura desceu 
13,2°C
(App netatmo)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2017 às 16:39)

1,7 mm acumulado 
13,3°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Reportorio (31 Dez 2017 às 16:43)

Como estão as barragens pelo Algarve?


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2017 às 18:06)

Boa noite 
Acumulado total hoje de 1,8 mm
Céu a limpar 
12°C
95% HR 
Pressão a 1030 hPa 
...............................
Feliz Ano Novo!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Dez 2017 às 18:14)

joselamego disse:


> Bom ano ! Que traga mais chuva , alivie a seca e traga sorrisos, abraços e saúde !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Esta noite, garanto-te que a seca vai aliviar  e traz uma dor de cabeça amanhã. 

2017 foi excelente, trouxe surpresas, não fosse o 2º semestre do ano, mais seco e tinha sido um excelente ano.

Fenómenos marcantes em 2017, por aqui:

*Queda de neve no litoral do Sotavento algarvio a 19 de Janeiro de 2017*

http://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/2681-queda-de-neve-no-sotavento-765805

*Queda de Granizo no Sotavento Algarvio a 11 de Fevereiro de 2017*

http://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/2693-chuva-e-granizo-provocam-769158

*Inundações em Olhão a 14 de Fevereiro de 2017
*
http://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/2696-chuva-torrencial-inunda-olhao-769870

Também, nevou na Serra de Monchique a 23 de Março de 2017

Bom Ano!


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2017 às 18:28)

Também, nevou na Serra de Monchique a 23 de Março de 2017
...........
Não estava ainda em Monchique senão eu teria ido até lá tirar fotos ...hulmao 

Bom Ano!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (1 Jan 2018 às 19:02)

350 mm em Arronches e pouquissimo, certamente um dos anos mais secos de sempre.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jan 2018 às 19:11)

frederico disse:


> 350 mm em Arronches e pouquissimo, certamente um dos anos mais secos de sempre.


A média devem ser 600 e tal mm...


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2018 às 20:20)

frederico disse:


> 350 mm em Arronches e pouquissimo, certamente um dos anos mais secos de sempre.


É verdade! Até houve alguns bons eventos de chuva, o problema é que eram de curta duração e não era o suficiente. Nesta estação todos os meses em que registou precipitação foram abaixo dos 40mm, provavelmente só em Maio (que não registou) é que ultrapassou esse valor.
Neste momento, e tal como já disse, só temos o Rio a correr devido ao facto de nascer na serra porque se dependesse da chuva que cai nas zonas mais baixas estaria seco tal como estão todos os cursos de água, ainda assim, a salvação é a ribeira de Arronches porque tem uma nascente bem forte que nunca secou no verão. A ribeira de Caia só começou a correr após a Ana e mesmo assim era pouco, melhorou significativamente devido ás chuvas dos últimos dias que eram boas nas zonas montanhosas.
Infelizmente, já me disseram novamente que a água ainda não deu entrada na barragem, é um longo percurso, precisa de mais força. Veremos o que os próximos meses trarão, pelo menos que chovesse o suficiente para se ter um verão mais tranquilo.


----------

